# November Thread for May 2004 Mamas



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

How do you like my original thread title???? I thought of adding "who's next?" as in who's the next one to have a little one, but I think we might all, mostly, be done for a while, right?

Anyway...happy Dia de los Muertos and All Saints Day to you all! Hope your Halloweenies were fun!

here's the link to our old thread:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...=1#post9601423


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

And, I just wanted to join in on congratulations and feel well soon wishes to our feather. Thanks for sharing your birth story with us. I'm glad everyone was healthy and is doing so well. Glad you found a pp doula to work with...that should help a lot!

G was an awesome fireman on Halloween. He ended up getting scared at the library trick-or-treat party yesterday and wanted to go home. All the Darth Vader/ghost/mask-y costumes scared him. But, by evening, he said he would be brave and go out with daddy (though his r's don't come out really well so it sounded like "daddy, i'm so, so bwave"). Now we ration the candy! Or dh and I eat it after bedtime









We returned from our road trip to Kansas on Tuesday. It was a nutty trip and I'm glad we're not driving anywhere again with them until A is 6 months old. G would hit her whenever he got bored or tired. I had to have their car seats by each other so I could sit by her for the majority of the trip and nurse/calm her. It was so tiring. But, dh's aunt was a very special lady to us, so we wanted to be at her funeral.

A turned 3 months old yesterday! I wanted to get her "official" pics taken somewhere and in our small towns, that means Wal-Mart. However, I just found out their portrait studio closed! So, the closest place we can take her to get pics taken is Grand Junction 1 1/2 hours away. Not too eager to get back in the car after the last few days, I tell ya. But, I want to make sure she gets the same pics G did, so not sure what to do yet.

I know I haven't responded to everyone, but I must go. G is having a tantrum because I apparently kissed the wrong spot on his head after he bumped it. So typical.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Checking in.... Heath, I definitely think you should file a complaint. Spare some other pp mamas the flakiness you got.

Heath, it really sucks that you are 3 for 3 on reflux. At least H benefits from your experience...

Jacquie, what are you pensive about? (Are we allowed to discuss mood?) (In which case, let me check mine... okay, L was very restless last night, and I'm on my 2nd cuppajoe...)

Speaking of L... she's in the middle of a mini speech explosion. She seems to have acquired ~10+ words in the last week (up from 1 word), and so far, they seem to be sticking (I think I may have mentioned that she has lost words). I want to play by the rules, so I called EI to make sure she wasn't DQ'ed for ST, and the ST called me back and told me that no, she should be starting on 2-words phrases by now, so she's still behind.







She said that on the bright side, L will hopefully just zoom through some therapy, get caught up quickly, and get booted early. Sounds good to me. Oh, and she's starting to be more relaxed about food textures (she will eat pasta!). I'm thinking something good is going on in her mouth...


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

KK---cool on L's progress! C's speech and feeding gains always went together. I think for our EI they had to be age appropriate for 4 months or something? before they lose services.

Jacquie---We have to switch our carseats around asap as I know E would be the one to feed hj goldfish or something! 3 months??? Time flies!








: DH is going into work this afternoon. He is going to take the girls, but still. Suck. Suck. Suck. Why do I feel like I'm whining/complaining about this, when duh, should it really be that hard to allow me to do nothing for at least a little while. I had to







at the MW discharge sheet that said to limit the stairs to 1-2x a day. I wish.







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I x-posted with Jacquie, so I wanted to add...

I have such a hard time visualizing G as someone who might hit his sister or have a tantrum, because the few times I've seen him, he's been angelic (while my kids have been a little ornery, IMO).







Glad you're back in one piece, and UG on contemplating more driving for photos.







:

Heath, I want to add that I wish, wish, wish your dh could be home longer and that you could get more rest. Keeping my digits crossed that you get all the breaks and help you need.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

KK-I'm still pensive only because the web browser I use most often (Safari for Mac folks) doesn't let me do moods! I'd have to use another browser to change my mood. So, my moods probably won't do too much changing.

And, as for G's moods, his behavior around us has changed drastically since A was born. Have to think it's related. We're trying to work with it, but it's tough. Definitely brings out the worst in dh and me at times.

Heather-so sorry dh went back to work so soon. Given all that you've been through, I'd think he could take at least a couple weeks off.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

danile's next: december

then i think we are done for a while.

babe wants more breakfast...

~claudia


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Morning, all. I stayed up waaaaay too late drinking wine and talking with DH. But it was fun.







Something we don't do often. Fun was had t-or-t'ing with Lily Lion. Pics sometime soon OY.

Heather, I could feel my stomach tightening up when I read about your DH going to work and your lack of constant help in the next, heck, week even. So want to help. So not how it's supposed to be.







:

Jacquie - I'm sorry to hear G's behavior is hard to deal with. I don't really know how it is, but wanted to give you a







and know I hear you.

KK - Exciting about L's language! That must be fun to see.

Speaking of language, but on a 3-yr-old level, here is a conversation I had with Lily the other day...I went upstairs to put something away, and when I came down she was rustling around in the closet. I went over to her and she jumped out. She said,

"Mama, did you think I had died?"
"No, honey, I just thought you were hiding."
"Did you think a wizard flew in through the window, all invisible, and killed me?"
(pause to gather my thoughts)
"Well, no, honey, wizards aren't real, and invisible wizards don't fly in houses and kill people"
"Well, I thought you would think that when you came downstairs and you couldn't see me."
"Hmm. OK." (Lily runs off to next play scenario)








Where does she come up with these things??


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Lily says, "invisible". WOW!
That's a great conversation snippet. I love kids.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacqueline* 
(though his r's don't come out really well so it sounded like "daddy, i'm so, so bwave").

G is having a tantrum because I apparently kissed the wrong spot on his head after he bumped it. So typical.

a) friccin' ADORABLE!! So bwave was he!!!

b) I so get this. !!!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

oops, sorry I forgot about danile! You're the next one. But, not this month. Hope you're doing okay, by the way.

I have a few minutes of quiet (I think) and plan to have a halloween cupcake.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sarah---those kind of conversations are priceless!! Makes me wish we weren't so far away so I could experience the cuteness in person!

Jacquie--C has always been pretty mellow and is also really ramping up the attitude since HJ's arrival. Though E is the one who has started hitting.








: I think it gets under DH's skin more than mine though. I tell him time and again not to take it personally---and not to debate her!

Good news! Just spoke to the new doula on the phone and she can come three mornings next week for sure. Phew. And HJ and I had the best nap---and he ate and is snoozing again. Just getting ready for his evening wakey wakeys I guess!

I made DH feel like














: before he left---just plain told him it was mean that I didn't have more help lined up (not for lack of trying). I think what bothers me the most is being left alone which is good for not having to chase around the crazy girls, but then again a bit depressing yk?


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I'm here!

Overwhelmed. You guys will get to hear from me right before my due date probably. That's my finals week and I will be free from the absolute insanity of full time college. I really underestimated how tired I would be and how hard this was going to be.

I love reading about all the cute things and sayings all the MMF tribe babies are doing. It always gives me a smile. Hoping things turn out better for you Heather! Hopefully this doula MORE than makes up for the canceled one.

Off to eat and write more papers and then pass out!

Still sending luvs even if I don't have the energy to say it at moments. I'm still here reading infrequently!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ugh. my internet has been on the fritz for a while, giving me only short periods of working before it would kick me off. it finally got so bad a tech came out today. it is so freakin fast now i realize i should have called a LOONG time ago.

so i just caught up and grrrrrr on that doula. definitely file a complaint. just a simple letter to dona with the facts. a doula's whole MO is to be available and flexible. and if they aren't available, to provide a backup. not cool.

i get the dh having to work thing though. mine would have to work. he hasn't taken 2 weeks off in a row in *years*. i hope your dh can take as much time as he can (like take fridays off for a couple of weeks or something?). you had *major surgery* and his company should be somewhat understanding.

and yes, it would be depressing to be all alone. and just plain hard with the two girls. can you avoid stairs by asking C to get things for you? isaac is a nice little helper to me sometimes. he's still at the stage where he thinks it is fun to help. i'm sure in a couple more years it will be 'get it yourself!'

isaac didn't want to go trick or treating. shocked us both. i guess because we had enough candy at home







and he loved handing out candy. he got plenty of costume wear prior to last night so i was pretty happy to lay low. and we definitely don't have enough kids in our neighborhood. we have too much candy left.

jacquie - what you wrote about G's moods could be isaac exactly. sometimes it is sad i think i 'changed' isaac by having another baby. but i know there's also the excitement and fun he has too. (my favorite is when isaac "wrestles" ebin on the bed and ebin just cracks up).

i'm realizing "working from home" is pretty dang frustrating at times. i feel like i can't get anything done so there are plans for a movie tomorrow during e's nap so i can hopefully accomplish something. good thing happy feet is on demand right now







i am working a ton more hours than i am actually getting paid for too but it should even out a bit. today i installed quickbooks and started putting in my previous invoices, etc. all that kind of stuff is just a time sucker but only the first time kwim? i had to order checks and open an account and all that biz last week. bleh. boring stuff.

the landscapers are JAMMING. fill dirt, check. fences, check. gates, check. and they got an awesome pathway done today. of course my dh is overly critical and i want to poke him in the eye. he gets a low score this week. just one of those times where everything he does bugs me a little too deeply







:

i too was thinking that maybe we were 'unpregnant' for the first time in years but remembered danile. i wonder if we'll actually have a time after danile gives birth???

oh i am so happy to be back online i'm just chatting away














both boys were in bed by 8:45. i'm ready for some nice reading in bed i think. dare i check on the pdx thread? i'll be here another hour







:


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Heather- Yay for the pp doula! Yay for a quick appt for H with the gi! I feel like a dork for giving away your reflux pillow to another reflux mama. May I buy you another one? I'd be happy to.









Very tired tonight. Gonna hit the hay. (almost spelled it hey. snork. guffaw.







)


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

jstar--I would be so excited about the yard/deck stuff! I dream of having our backyard regraded/landscaped. For now I think we'll just settle for getting a new fence in the spring.

ff--don't feel snorky! For now he's super content to sleep on the boppy. Still trying to decide if I want to do the pillow again or not.

Growth spurts how I love thee, let me count the ways!







:

HJ has his first chiro appt this morning and then I'm hoping to do nothing today for a change!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
i'm realizing "working from home" is pretty dang frustrating at times. i feel like i can't get anything done

today i installed quickbooks and started putting in my previous invoices, etc. all that kind of stuff is just a time sucker but only the first time kwim?

the landscapers are JAMMING.

i too was thinking that maybe we were 'unpregnant' for the first time in years but remembered danile. i wonder if we'll actually have a time after danile gives birth???

a) I so oooo ooo hear this! I actually pack up my computer and go downtown to my favorite cafe to work. Crazy. Never could get the children/work thing figured out simultaneously at home, only in spurts where miraculously the girls were happy having someone else here. Maybe need to look around here at mdc for suggestions.
b) :uhhuh:

c)YAY!

d) I, for one, will NOT volunteer to be next. I can't think of anyone here who is interested in another one...unless they are keeping their desires secret...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 
H Gonna hit the hay. (almost spelled it hey. snork. guffaw.







)

"snork"!!! This made me guffaw.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey moms! I'm totally crappy crabby. carpy crabby?

Sweets is so negative these days- he's one big grumpy gus. it's really putting me in a bad place where I just don't _like_ him. I hate that feeling. Where's the fun guy I fell in love with? He nags the lentil to the point where he's micromanaging him and riding his ass all the time. He nags me about my dissertation but then doesn't give me time to work on it. (I should be doing just that right now but I'm so pissed at him I feel like I need to get this out of my system before he gets back.) It's just so hard.

And where's the intimacy? someone remind me that we have a new baby and no intimacy, quick! before I lose my mind!

But on that front- I went to have a "family planning consultation" yesterday and walked out with a brand-new IUD. It happened so fast I didn't even have time to freak out about it. Owie painful, but then it was over and I'm now less likely to have a baby any time soon. (And did sweets even give me a hug for taking one for the team? I think not.) I have a little cramping and bleeding, but nothing serious. Maybe this is why I'm so damn cranky though? Emotional aftereffects from the whole procedure? possibly.

I'm going to grump my way through transcribing some interviews. tata, MMF friends!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yeah no babies from me either. not a danger from our lack of intimacy







: dh asked yesterday if we could make an appointment









i should be working right now before little e wakes. but no







i'm drinking coffee and eating a peanut butter cup







: the only candy i can really get excited about

isaac and i slept in til 8:30. woot. e woke probably 4 times last night. not as bad as some nights lately. (i forgot to say beth that hourly is HARD and yes you're in survival mode when it;s like that).

my MIL is turning 60 dec 1 and will be up here for her birthday. i decided i should make her one of those small scrapbooks with pics of the boys (because i'm stumped on anything else to get her). so i need to get some pics printed. and beth, we should arrange our "babysitter for the boys while we scrapbook" date







or actually i think a babysitter + friend might be better. there's a lot going on with 2 3yo and 2 babies.

hark, i hear (cute!) landscapers







dh low score. landscapers high score!!!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
d) I, for one, will NOT volunteer to be next. I can't think of anyone here who is interested in another one...unless they are keeping their desires secret...

Just one little post, then I'll get back to work... We're definitely leaning against a #4, but we haven't completely ruled it out. Right now, though, I think dh and I are enticed by the idea of focusing on OURSELVES. (Novel idea, no?







) I feel like we need a couple of years to get some of our shizzle together, and at that point... I'll be 40. Too old? Too sucked into what's going on with the kids we already have? Dunno. I feel a little







: to admit that nothing about the adoption process interests me (but I suppose that could change). Not much about the prospects of being pg with a 4th kid around the age of 40 interests me.







The idea of being about 10-15 yrs down the road and having a big, happy family sounds intriguing, but... 3 isn't that different from 4.

Side note... dh is upstairs, big project (packing away baby clothes, tidying/decluttering, getting ready to move our home office upstairs to the room which is currently our bedroom, etc.)... he just found that child-snatched box of condoms under Z's dresser.







: (I bought a replacement box, too... hmm... can we use up both boxes before the IUD on the 16th?







)

Okay, EL, off to work on my own dissertation carp. I feel your pain (or at least, I'll definitely be feeling some of it on the 16th).


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

What you don't want to hear from DH: "C puked"







So much for a nice relaxing weekend. Crappity crap. This could definitely complicate plans for next week if one/both girls are still sick. grrrr.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Oh, crap, Heather.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

I propose that as many of us as possible take a moment to write a letter to G*d, the Supreme Being(s), the Vegan Nun Goddesses, _whoever_ on behalf of Heather. I think it is time to try get the universe to lighten up her load.

_Dear powers-that-be-whoever-you-are,
Please grant our friend, Heather, a break, a respite, and an extended moment of deep peace and healing. It has been a hard year filled with many blessings for our friend. Most recently she has been blessed with a third child who is deeply celebrated and loved. Please give her strength and support and allow her to feel cared for in the world. Let her have a period of smooth sailing ahead.
In love,
Enis Conchord_


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

thank you, lisa! for you, a taste of the daily hj that I usually post on my blog.

So far no more pukies, but I'm still betting E will soon enough. I've been sequestered upstairs (yay a few true babymoon days finally!







) and have been calling DH downstairs on his cell to remind him to take temps, giving permission for toast, etc. HJ's growth spurtiness continues and he is just edibly cute even in the wee hours. Looking forward to lunch in bed and then a nap....


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Oh, Heather, he is just beautiful! I hope the gods/goddesses keep the sickies away. And, being sequestered away from the others is not the worst thing!

We're leaving in a little bit to drive to Grand Junction to get A's pics taken at Penneys. I just really want to make sure she has the basic pics taken since G did; I'm the fourth child and know how easy it is to just not do stuff for the younger kids. And, after our marathon trip last weekend, an hour drive should be easy, right?

Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Heather, that picture of HJ is SO sweet. I just want to grab him and hold him all to myself. I'm glad you're getting to do just that, being sequestered upstairs and all. It made me profoundly happy to hear that. (Deep, contented sigh.)

Dear Mama of the Universe:

Thank you for some peace and rest for Heather. You can keep it coming.

Sincerely,

Shaddai Fiddlefern

Jacqueline: hope the drive was uneventful.

Jstar- I'll pm ya. Definitely want to do the scrapbook thing. I have lots of fun toys and papers, and no time to use them.

KK- hooray for dh's who declutter! (Mine is excellent at it.) It sounds like both of you are doing really productive stuff during this transition time. Good luck with the diss.

EL- blech. Having a new baby AND needing to work on a diss, AND having a crabby dh sounds like no fun. My guess is that fun-lovin guy you miss is just as stressed out as you.







.

Speaking of dh's, mine had fil and bil over tonight to watch the end of a Beavers football game. I asked them not to come over till after bedtime, which they complied with. Still, Fil woke up babe by being too loud and looked overjoyed to then get to hold W when I couldn't get him back to sleep. Grrrrrrrrrr. I admit I lost it and yelled at both dh (which was unfair) and FIL (which was justified but I still felt like a dork for yelling, especially since I'd just asked him to watch L once a week and he'd said yes). Inlaws. Can't live with em, can't live without 'em. Thank GOODNESS we don't actually share a living space.







:

OK, time to hit the hey, at least till the next time W awakes.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

my baby walking


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks Heather for the heartwarming little boy pic. So very cute and snug as a bug!

Claudia - wow, your boy is getting around quite nicely. He looks to be a cheery sort too.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Claudia--eek!! How sweet! I had to laugh at the barricaded bookcase--I finally just gave up on ours and put it in the attic!

Monday! C headed to school and doula coming for the morning. Hoping E isn't a terror. Tomorrow I'm on my own.







: Somehow telling dh I needed someone T/W/Th didn't compute. Good thing Tivo is fully stocked!









Growth spurt over--phew! (until the next one) I woke up after 3 hours and was shocked that *he* was still sleeping!









Okay...must take a quick shower and attempt to wake up. So wishing my babes could tolerate caffeine---how I look forward to that again!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Claudia, how kyooooot! I cannot believe your baby is already walking (mine either, for that matter). Time just flies by in the most amazing way.

Heather, growth spurts aaagh! How great that he is doing well. I am so bummed you have 3 for 3 reflux, that's rough, the only bright spot being that you know how to deal with it well!

Sending everyone much love this Monday Morning.

Yesterday was belly dance class, then family time with Viet's extended family. It was okay but I was miss grouchatron, not really wanting to be there. I did not represent myself at my best.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

EL I somehow missed your post until right now. I am so sorry about dh not being sweets at the moment.
It's absolutely normal to not have sex for many, many moons around childbirth. Viet requires physical demonstration of love to feel okay in the relationship, in that way it's very easy to keep him happy, but it's also a chore sometimes.
I truly hope that today dawned brighter. How are things today?

I am sending you a triple caramel yummy coffee drink cybernetically. smooch, smooch, smooch to you!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Note to self: never, ever, get a week behind the maymamas again.








: Mega-congratulations (way late) to Heather! HJ is positively scrumptious. I'm reliving my early days with Mr. Ethan through reading your posts.

Jacqueline, I finally bit the bullet and got Firefox, and it does manage a bunch of stuff that Safari was lacking.

TC your babe looks so very pleased with himself!

Mega-hugs to all and everyone else. Love the letters to the universe.







: at low-scoring DHs. Got one of those myself right now.

Gotta be quick - tending sickies over here. It's been a rough couple of weeks. Caitlyn had a cold, Allison had a cold, Ethan had a cold, Allison developed bronchiolitis and we didn't sleep for a week. Finally started recovering and BAM a *new* cold over the weekend. She's back at school today, but Caitlyn is home with a fever and since I've been running on 4ish hours of sleep for the past two weeks, it's hitting me too. Called off the day at work today, and am snuggling on the couch with my sicky girl. She actually threw up in the car on the way home from dropping off Ethan eeeew. Still, very grateful that E and A are taken care of so hopefully I can get a little snooze and be well enough to go to work tomorrow.

On a lighter note, actual conversation with Allison this weekend:
Me: "Please don't play on the stairs."
Allison: "No, mom, this is the bus."


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

isaac has pinkeye







: and i feel bad that i don't want to take him to the ped but i think i need to. i tried the eyedrops from his first round of pinkeye which are ancient and haven't done anything. so off to the doc we must go. and our playdate is cancelled. poopy.

miss juice - i hope you get that nap and start feeling better. sounds miserable.

i should eat some brekky and call for an apt.

baby pirate

so tell me about the candy again

jacquie - how'd A's pics go?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

oh, my god, jstar those little babes are just tooooo cuuuuute. I guffawed aloud at baby pirate. They are great, growing so fast! Your little is as big as Amara, and fatter.

So sorry to hear of your woes, miss juice. Esp. the sickies, and dh GRRR. Hope you are relaxing happy now.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

like the hair? he's so bald really it is even more hilarious.

he's so big he is hanging off my lap when he's nursing now. how did this happen??? i got past my denial yesterday and pulled out a lot of bigger clothes which mentally i had thought 'oh isaac didn't wear this until february'. the sad part is they don't make many 'baby' clothes (soft stretchy) that big except sweat pants. at least i have a few pairs of overalls and a few nice cosy zutano things. "pants" are just too constricting for him. he'll never roll









isaac on the other hand is getting so skinny! judging on his 3 chins and 18 wrists as a baby it still surprises me


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

jess--you made my day!! such cuteness!







: My girls love to run around yelling "arrrr, I'm a pirate!" E will hold one hand over an eye for the full effect!









doula thang this morning was







:.....she was helpful which was great, but she had brought her dd who was um, not quiet nor very well-behaved as advertised. that's all I'll say.







: Needless to say, I won't be having her back later in the week, but my regular doula will be coming by instead. I'm beginning to think I smell or something w/ my string of odd luck. who knows. It actually went just fine w/ just me, E and HJ so not dreading tomorrow and next week quite so much.








: Okay...it's almost naptime..


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Aw, Heather! I'm bummed that the doula experience was less than you'd hoped. It never occurred to me that someone might bring their child (not that I think there's anything inherently wrong with it, but it truly never occurred to me). It would be stressful for me to have another little one in the house, I'd be in hypervigilant mama mode, which I think is not what you're looking for right now.

jstar those pirates are too too cute. How big is E now? Ethan was huge, and I think I have some cute and comfy things in size 18mo that I could send over if you're interested. I agree it's hard to find things that aren't constricting.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Stefan is so stinking cute with the walkiness! WTG baby!

Ack Juice! No fair with all the sickies and sleeplessness!

Heather







: What is it with the unpleasant chain of events of late?

Jstar-two of the cutest pirates I have ever seen, I do believe!

Hi Elsanne KK, LIsa, emmalola, sarah, renae and Jacqueline and nuggest!

Sorry 'bout the not so sweet sweets, elola.









It just occurred to me that I never did a smilie parade for the arrival of HJ. So give me a few minutes....


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

:














:b ouncy




























:














:


















































:














:bal loons







:


















































:














:


















































:














bo uncy










































































Welcome Henry!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sherri, fix them smilies. But overall, super cute smilie art.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

D'oh!















Not sure how that happened. I'll bbl to fix them...


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

I love the smilie parades. They make me happy.

Sweets was very nice to me yesterday, and then came home just now in a foul mood again. And his idea of entertaining the baby? hold him in his lap until the baby starts to fuss, then hand him back to me. The idea that the baby is bored watching him answer emails just doesn't compute. Oh well. I keep reminding myself that we're partners for life, so irritation now isn't the end of the world because I know it will all average out somehow. i hope.

heather, I'm sorry about the doula problems. I have a similar problem with my new mommy volunteer- there's a program here where they send out volunteers to help with new babies. My volunteer has a toddler who's just starting to walk so my volunteer spends most of her time with me trying to keep her daughter from falling down our two steps (into the sunken living room). But she's a volunteer, so I can't really complain, you know? And it is nice to have some company once a week.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yay for smilie parades.

i'm trying not to be adversarial with my dh. he just got home and the new mode is to critique all of the landscapers work. i'm just rolling my eyes. they just missed each other by 15 minutes too and i wish he'd just talk to him instead of complaining to me. (alas i am not too stressed about it because *i* like everything they've done so far.)

the drops i was using for the pink eye are fine. phew. and isaac was 39.5 lbs. this is the first time he's been weighed in a long time. he rides in a booster now in our friend's car and dh's truck so it will be nice when he officially hits 40. he'll be in his britax in my car until ebin needs it probably (ie. i think ebin will need it before isaac gets too tall or heavy for it).

ebin is in 18-24/2T stuff now. that would be awesome juice









the nice doc gave ebin a lookover too (eyes, ears). i love the twofer visits. he sounded skeptical when i told him i thought teeth would be popping through soon and said it is usually closer to 7mo. but then looked with his bright light and you could see them right below the gums. oh yeah. i've noticed







:

ok off to go see what dh thinks of the deck framing they did today.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

oH JSTAR I wanted to comment on Isaac's pinkeye, that sucks badly. I'm glad the drops seems to be working. Glad you like the work the landscapers are doing, anyway, even if dh doesn't!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

'K, I have *no* idea why the smilies are acting up for me. I've tried another smilie parade with no luck. It seems to want to put weird spaces in things screwing it all up. For instance, even though I clicked on the proper smilie, in the text it appears like this :boyb aby with no way to take out that self-imposed space. All I want is to make beautiful smilie art. Why oh why won't it let me?







:


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Gonna have to try tomorrow. Smilies are driving me batty!







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Can't knock ya for trying, girl!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

there wasn't much negativity about the deck progress made today so phew! he was freaked because some of the fence posts weren't set in concrete. and some were







: i don't know what their logic was. my favorite part is that we got privacy fencing for the parts open to the sidewalk. and neato river rock pathways. i need to take some 'progress' pics.

we have hit a bedtime groove









i've decided to ask our babysitter for 2 regular days a week. i realized trying to save that cash is futile because i can't actually get any real work done unless i leave the house. i'm just going to go do my work at doug's office.

i can't believe it is only 9pm. woooot.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

EL- I unfortunately find that when I'm annoyed at my dh, trying to remember the big picture doesn't work for me at all. But I commend you for trying.









Sherri- it's still cool art, and easy to mentally fix the silly computer problems and see what you were driving at.









Ooooooooooooooh Heather, I am so annoyed for you, both by the dh and the doula. I'm gonna have to have another talk with Mama God. Apparently my message didn't go through.

I think there are many work sites which either can accommodate children, or actually be benifitted by the presence of children. The group home where I work is one of them (though the group home I'll probably be transferred to is not). I do not think the home of a brand new postpartum mom with her own brand new nursling is a place for someone else's children. I most certianly do not.









Oh, and I hear you jstar on not being able to work from home. Tried it. Gave up.

Why am I still up when I know my kids aren't on the new clock yet?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Love the smilie art!!

The pp doula saga continues....the doula who was at the birth might be available. At least I know I like her!







SIL saved the day today and is taking the day off work to take the girls.

4am is not a good wake up hour...just saying...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

:


















































:














:


















































:




























:


















































:














:


















































:
































































































Welcome Henry!









This message was brought to you by the amazing Claudia. She really *does* know everything! Thanks TC!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
i can't actually get any real work done unless i leave the house. i'm just going to go do my work at doug's office.


I so hear this. I pack up my laptop and go downtown to my fave cafe, have an incredible cappuccino and sometimes two, and "work". It does not feel like work, especially when friends are coming in and out. The networking opportunities afforded by my "office" downtown are incredible, though--and have done great things for my world.

Working from home, which I tried for many moons and still believe in the idea, means I am not focused when I need to be. I try to justify it by saying, with an office job, on an off day, I will dink around just as much as if I was at home, and at least here I'm doing something I'd like to be doing instead of just dinking around in an office.

Must go because girls are needful.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Off to vote in a couple of hours. Am I weird to enjoy doing that? DH and I make a night out of discussing the options, weighing our choices and praying about what feels right. Some things are apparent to us and we feel strongly before we even get our ballots- but this year was a little more challenging. I'm a dork to probably think that our vote will make a difference... but if EVERYONE did then it really would. I try to get people to vote all the time. What I NEED to do is find out if midwifery is A-legal or legal and try to make sure our status is protected in my state. That would be something I should devote time to ... when I have it.







:







:









TC- Adorable little walker! I can't believe how fast time flies.

Heather- Seriously sending you some vibes of peace so you're house can become "normal" as quick as possible and you can put your feet up and REST!

Glad the smiley situation got fixed..







And that all construction projects are making beautiful headway. Would love to see some pics!

Gotta get off my butt and get ready for my math test!







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

probably not voting this year for the first time ever...no good races anyway...







:

pp doula sitch resolved--phew!

anyone want to come over and teach me how to get HJ in the moby??


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Heather, I would come over and play with HJ, but I have no idea about Mobies.
I'd come over and play with you!

I'm uploading a video to youtube, finally, the first one ever, of us dancing, and I'll link to it after that. It's not the first video I have of us dancing but it's the only one I have of recent stuff.

Now at said cafe, enjoying the world's best cappuccino and putting off other work. Gah.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

woohoo on pp doula sitch, Heath!

woohoo on youtube, els!

new video of stefan playing peekaboo with his bib this morning coming soon on youtube.

oh, and i took pics of the beach house and will upload them to somewhere later and link here.

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Also wanting to say yippeee yi yay for a good pp doula, Heather! I think about you so much, much more than I write out responses for.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

elsanne i took your inspiration and am sitting at the bagel shop doing work. work not mdc right?? oh yeah. no really, i've been here 10 mins and have taken a work call and sent an email







groovy!

phew on the pp doula front


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

I need to start working from someplace other than home. I get sucked into the internet and never get anything done. story of my life. And I eat too much.

Wierd day- I got word this morning that my uncle's best friend, this guy who is pretty lecherous and wierd, but still mellow and likeable, died over the weekend. He's the same age as my dad, which is wierd. He died on his birthday no less. Just totally wierd. We were just trying to figure out how to make sure he wasn't invited to Thanksgiving dinner because he always makes us wierdly uncomfortable. And now we don't have to worry about that. The oddest part? I'm half relieved and half sad he's gone. I feel really bad for my uncle, because they have been best buddies for all of eternity. But I can't get it into me to be just plain sad for his death. very, very strange set of emotions today.

hey! I figured out youtube this weekend too! I did a little teeny video of the peanut and posted it. My internet connection is totally wonky today, but I will try to remember to post it to another place soon.

heather- I will totally stop over and show you the glorious Moby. If I could. How far are you from Santa Fe?

going to the dentist soon. very nervous- it's been a year and a half. My teeth are hurting but I think that's all just nerves. (ha! very funny pain pun!)


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

playing peekaboo with his bib


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I just got back from an u/s on my illustrious ovary. Not the news I was hoping for (that all the pain I've felt the last few months was the cysts rupturing and going away)... I now have 3 cysts (last summer, was down to 2). One bigger than the last u/s. One multi-chambered. One is hemmoragic (spelling? it's bleeding). My ob will be calling me this afternoon, hopefully, but I think she's going to push for lapro. We can do the lapro if we do the COBRA, but I haven't exhausted my "natural" options yet (translation: I haven't made an appt with the "good" acupuncturist someone told me about). Ho hum. Someone please tell me what to do. (By the way, I feel like I'm making good strides on the dissertation front...)

But other than that, I really *am* having a good day.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

KK-sorry about the news on the cysts. Get in to that acupuncturist! I hope that helps. If not, I hope your insurance takes care of what else needs to be done.

elsanne-waiting on link to dancing video. I'm excited to see you in action (or as G says, "I'm exciting.")

EL-you are brave to even be getting back into your work with such a little one! I admire you for doing it!

HF-bummer on the pp doula. I'm starting to feel badly being a certified doula myself (though not PP) what with the way these women have been treatin' ya. I'd so jump over there to help you figure out the moby...and I don't even know how to use one myself. We could definitely figure it out together!









jstar-would love to see pics of the landscaping. sounds fun! Ebin is such a big guy and Isaac is looking so handsome! I can't believe E is wearing some 2T size clothes! A is still able to wear some 0-3 month stuff, but some is too small so we're gradually working our way into 3-6. She's just a lean girl! Yet, she's getting chunky! Would love to hear how you've got your bedtime routine worked out. DH is gone two nights this week and next and I'm doing okay with putting both to bed, but could definitely use other ideas.

A's pics went well, BTW. The drive to Grand Junction and back was not so fun for A, but the pics turned out cute. I'll post a link OY when it's working (have to wait 10 business days or something like that).

Well, dh just pulled in so I should go. I'll update more later...but the job situation here is not getting much better. He's really in active job hunting mode now. Where we'll end up is anyone's guess...


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I talked to my dr. during my class, and I'm relieved. She's not thrilled with the situation, but she's very conservative about surgery (and not removing important parts). She doesn't feel like they're "going anywhere" (they're in the range of what we've seen for most of the last 4 yrs, except at the beginning when they got huge), so it's a matter of how much pain I can tolerate (and she said she knows I can tolerate a lot... hmm... natural childbirth, anyone?).... since I'm willing to tolerate the pain, she'll hold off on surgery. So we're going to just continue with regular monitoring. I'm getting a 2nd opinion from the other sr. dr. in the clinic... I'd rather have someone at least somewhat familiar with the history of the problem review it rather than someone more removed. And... I need to get on this (alternatives-wise).

EL, I also admire you for getting into it with a little baby. I certainly wasn't productive at that point... The way I'm staying focused these days when I'm working is that I made myself a "time sheet" in Excel. I record when I start (punch in) and when I stop (punch out), for a few different acceptable categories of work. (At least if I'm procrastinating on the diss, I'm doing something else which needs to get done.) It makes me aware enough about what I'm doing that I've cut down on internet procrastination. It's also made me aware that when I'm *working*, I need to let the answering machine (or dh) take the calls... that can be a serious time sink for me. (Do you know about ABDMoms? It's a YG...)


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i'm surprised at how very few hours i'm actually clocking of work but am still managing to make progress. which is good! and i asked our babysitter if she would like 2 regular days a week. so i guess i have a nanny now! ebin was making smiley faces this morning at her so it felt like a good thing. isaac has been saying he doesn't like her (in front of her). cute! but today he chose to stay home and was nice all day (we had a talk). i called and school said the eyes were fine because we were treating it and there wasn't any goo. (they're a little bloodshot still).

i would go for surgery, kk. my friend is getting checked out here for pain and problems and they found a 1 inch cyst on her ovary. they will be deciding by the new year if she is to have a hysterectomy







she's only 28 i think. and has had 2 kids but she has endometriosis too. i hope she doesn't have to for her hormones. but the friend i had who recently died of cancer at 39 had a 6 inch tumor on her ovary. i know now that *i* would definitely be interested in surgery because i know gina had nothing and then boom, very bad tumor. (her death on the other hand could have very likely been preventable if she'd been in the US instead of on british national health.) plus, you shouldn't have to live with pain if it could be improved. i'm sure your cysts are fine/benign but i wouldn't want to mess with anything "growy". you can always wait and try the natural methods and then decide to go for the laproscopy. but if it depends on the cobra timing i would say do it. and hopefully that would be the end of that (i don't want to be scary....just relating the experiences i've had lately in that realm).

i'll expand on the bedtime routine oy. it probably isn't anything with our routine but the time change that is making it groovy. they were both down by 8:10 or so tonight. small miracles. (i can't wait to see A's pics too)

dh moved this giant heavy mod desk from my old office to home today. i've been asking for MONTHS. begging pleading. he said he'd do it for some lovin and i said ANYTHING. well he got a back massage







i feel so menopausal right now







: there's also a credenza that matches my desk (a slightly different mod desk). we don't have the room for this furniture but free awesome 60s furniture is impossible for me to pass up. doug said no on the credenza and then later said he'd get it. yes! i'm thinking future home office. he's thinking our trailer in bend. we're dreaming about a really ancient trailer and might go see it next weekend. i'm pretty scared. it isn't even in bend but south of sunriver. snowboard shack o love. bachelor starts ski lessons at 3 1/2 and mt. hood meadows says 4. i would love to get isaac on skis. i would love the sun!!

i bought cute diaper covers yesterday. so that's kinda fun. i may even attempt nighttime cloth. i know it shouldn't be that much of a hurdle for me


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jstar, that house looks purty cute! Very sweet. Could be fun, and it could be a PITA depending on the house's condition. So glad to hear about your nanny--and I have that same experience, how few hours it takes to get things done. I really believe most office jobs involve 2-3 hrs per 8 hr day of just dinking around.
I was thinking of you last night because the bedtime was NOT flowing (I was alone, Viet went to Mex City again for his dad) and amazingly, we made it. I was wondering how you did it. I feel so bad because I get so tense and grouchy when Amara cries, and for whatever reason, then I get snippy with Sol (who didn't do anything to deserve it) and gah.

kk, as I understand it (<--disclaimer), most women get cysts of some size and shape in our 30s, and they grow, morph, change, etc...and most cause no trouble. Then, some do, like yours, and I think if your doctor does not seem concerned and if you feel comfortable with the medical assessment, I would go the good acupunturist route (that medicine really can be amazing sometimes) for now. See what your instincts say about what's going on inside you--get Caroline Myss's recent book Anatomy of the Spirit.
But, as another disclaimer, I tend to be non-interventionist by nature and experiences like Jstar's friend notwithstanding (so sorry to hear about that, btw, j). That's where I think your own medical intuition about your body can help you decide.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Also wanting to say yippeee yi yay for a good pp doula, Heather! I think about you so much, much more than I write out responses for.









:

TC, Ethan very much enjoyed playing peekaboo with S







What a cutie!

KK that suxors on the cysts. You sound like you're in a good place about it, and your doc sounds in a good place about it, but it suxors that you have to deal with it at all. I tend to be fairly non-interventionist, so if you're comfortable (both mental/emotional and physically) with regular monitoring, then that seems like a reasonable route to go. I'm glad you're getting a second opinion - it's always good to have an extra set of eyes on something like that.

jstar, neat on the house! Sounds like fun. And Happiness Is A Bedtime Routine That Works!

Going back to work today after being home sick Monday and Tuesday. Caitlyn was home with me on Monday, and Allison on Tuesday







: so I didn't get as much rest as I'd have liked, but I feel enough better that I can go to work. This was our first experience with three kids taking turns being really sick, and I must say I'd rather have them all down at the same time rather than drawing it out for two weeks!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I actually woke up feeling very much in line with Jess. Last night, I was thinking about some of what Christiane Northrup had to say about this stuff (and I'm probably not remembering completely, but she definitely doesn't rule out surgery; you can do all the alternative and mind-bending stuff you want, but sometimes, it's just THERE and your body can't get rid of it), but part of me is just feeling so done about dealing with it, worrying about cancer, etc. I know from life ins. physicals that my level of whatever blood marker they look for (ca125?) is non-existent, which is good, but yes, I've heard/read plenty of stories about cysts being fine and then turning. I have a few more questions for my doc, and I made a request for info at the hospital's medical library, and we're going to check out COBRA. I'm also thinking about asking an outside dr. for a 2nd opinion now. Part of the reason that I suggested the other sr. dr. is that I know that she'll back up what my dr. said, but is that really a 2nd opinion?

Sorry it's all about me...







:


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

KK, it sounds to me that your doc thinks (knows) the cysts are benign, but it's a pain and quality of life thing, you know? IMO, there's nothing wrong with laproscopy to get rid of something that's painful and annoying, even if it's not "dangerous." My worry would be torsion of your ovary, which is exquisitely painful, and then you'd have to go in for emergency surgery, which is disruptive. I am so sorry you are going through this and have to thin about it. I think the acupuncture is a great option in the meantime, and if it can shrink them, that's great.







, mama.

We have a lecture today on breech delivery, from an old doc whose been around forevah. I'm interested to hear his opinion (hands-off vs extraction, etc.).

S.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Yeah, I know that as long as they are simple and fluid-filled, they are harmless. I want to ask more questions about the multi-chambered one... I haven't experienced that before. And I *am* a little concerned about emergency surgery... I haven't mentioned this, but I had the most painful episode yet (aside from the ruptures during Z's birth) on Sunday. I had pain shooting up into my neck and down into my leg. I was in so much pain I had to lie down (big deal for me), and I was nauseous. The sonographer figures that's probably when the blood vessel in the bleeding cyst burst... in retrospect, I probably should have called my dr. or hit the er to rule out torsion. But I'm kind of mule-headed about pain...

Dh has done some exploration with insurance, COBRA, etc. It sounds like as long as there's no lapse in coverage, we can get another decent out-of-pocket plan which would cover more u/s or even surgery without having to pay the higher fees for our plan under COBRA. So I feel like I have time to explore a better acupuncturist, a more independent 2nd opinion, etc.

Ug. There's more on my mind. I'll explain OY.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yes, i'd definitely get a more independent 2nd opinion. that pain sounds pretty intense! and that is good about the insurance continuous coverage.

how'd the breech delivery lecture go? that's something that totally interests me. i never asked my doc about it but he is so old school i wonder what he would have done. i'm guessing C's. but there have to be some docs around who will do it

jessica - i hope going back to work was better than hanging with sick kiddos

i think that trailer probably has some major issue(s). it is priced pretty darn low

babe is cryin


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Dying to hear about the breech lecture also!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ebin kicked his baby quilt off the stroller today in ikea. i spent a LOT longer there than planned







: and i was going to be so sad if it was gone. someone had rolled it up and stuck it in a basket in a display <3

i had dawdled all over the place.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Somehow when I posted the night before last, I neglected to mention:






















: L is totally done getting formula through the tube!





















:

He still will need the tube for who knows how long because he doesn't drink enough fluids, but he's getting his calories completely independently! Woo hoo! I guess kids the MMF's age are supposed to drink around 32 oz a day. The goal for L is to get half of that, so if he doesn't drink at least 16 oz (he usually drinks 8-11 oz), we give him the rest as water while he sleeps (so about 5-8 oz).

KK, I hope everything lines up for you to deal with these cysts one way or the other, and that you are pain-free soon. You have been dealing with them long enough! You know, I wonder if the sudden freak-out of your cysts is BECAUSE you are dealing with your diss. Like, all that repressed stuff is coming up and being messy as you face it. So whatever you need to do for healing, I say, do it. (How's that for matter-of-fact yet vague)









Jstar- so glad you found it!

Gotta do dishes, then to beddy-bye I go. Tomorrow is a CPR day. I love teaching!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

FF---that is such wonderful news!! Go L!!! (and mama and papa!) Very interesting about the fluids--C has the same issue and we have to keep on her about getting at least 20oz a day most days and making up the rest w/ drinkable yogurt, applesauce, etc. If I were Sherri, I would insert some seriously whiz bang smilie art right here.

Jstar---I would have cried if it was lost. It's a beautiful quilt---glad someone was thoughtful enough to tuck it out of the way so it could be found!

KK---phew. Tough decisions. If it were me, I'd probably have them out, but they seem to run in my family and my mom/aunts have had them out so that is probably why I'd lean that way. Though knowing what I know now about the wisdom of pursuing alternative means, I would definitely take the time to do that as well. I hate the thought of them causing you so much pain in any case!

Today it's HJ's 2wk check! (time flies!) and my 1st visit back to the mw. Still trying to figure out what to do for a thank you gift.

In any case, must go shower while bebe is content w/ DH. He slept so much better in comparison last night--what a relief!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm back....







cause guess who's snoozing in the moby leaving mommy w/ two free hands! Still need to work on getting it tight enough from the get go because I haven't figured how you tighten it more when babe is already in it???

When I think of the moby I think of pics of Lily being worn in one by her daddy....gosh time sure flies!

Jacquie---love the pics! P11 is my fave--melty melty! So glad you made the trek--they are precious! I think I'll have HJ's done when I get E's 2yr pics done in Feb.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KKmama*


I talked to my dr. during my class, and I'm relieved. She's not thrilled with the situation, but she's very conservative about surgery (and not removing important parts). She doesn't feel like they're "going anywhere" (they're in the range of what we've seen for most of the last 4 yrs, except at the beginning when they got huge), so it's a matter of how much pain I can tolerate (and she said she knows I can tolerate a lot... hmm... natural childbirth, anyone?).... since I'm willing to tolerate the pain, she'll hold off on surgery. So we're going to just continue with regular monitoring. I'm getting a 2nd opinion from the other sr. dr. in the clinic... I'd rather have someone at least somewhat familiar with the history of the problem review it rather than someone more removed. And... I need to get on this (alternatives-wise).


I hope you can come to a resolution you are comfortable with the cysts. I admire your patience with them! You're a tough cookie.







:







And I agree, an outside second opinion would be a good idea.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miss Juice*


Going back to work today after being home sick Monday and Tuesday. Caitlyn was home with me on Monday, and Allison on Tuesday







: so I didn't get as much rest as I'd have liked, but I feel enough better that I can go to work. This was our first experience with three kids taking turns being really sick, and I must say I'd rather have them all down at the same time rather than drawing it out for two weeks!


I hope you guys stay healthy for a good long time! It really suxors when the illness takes turns with everyone in the household and drags on and on and on and on.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jstar*


ebin kicked his baby quilt off the stroller today in ikea. i spent a LOT longer there than planned







: and i was going to be so sad if it was gone. someone had rolled it up and stuck it in a basket in a display <3

i had dawdled all over the place.


I can only imagine your panic and sadness looking all that time for the blanket. It's beautiful, and I'm so glad it was found.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fiddlefern*


Somehow when I posted the night before last, I neglected to mention:






















: L is totally done getting formula through the tube!





















:

He still will need the tube for who knows how long because he doesn't drink enough fluids, but he's getting his calories completely independently! Woo hoo! I guess kids the MMF's age are supposed to drink around 32 oz a day. The goal for L is to get half of that, so if he doesn't drink at least 16 oz (he usually drinks 8-11 oz), we give him the rest as water while he sleeps (so about 5-8 oz).


That's terrific news!!! I bet you feel somewhat liberated! Way to go!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heatherfeather*


FF---that is such wonderful news!! Go L!!! (and mama and papa!) Very interesting about the fluids--C has the same issue and we have to keep on her about getting at least 20oz a day most days and making up the rest w/ drinkable yogurt, applesauce, etc. If I were Sherri, I would insert some seriously whiz bang smilie art right here.


 Well, since you asked...




























































:




































:














:





























:













































The drinking one in the center is so that he drinks lots of fluids for you~









Quote:



Originally Posted by *heatherfeather*


I'm back....







cause guess who's snoozing in the moby leaving mommy w/ two free hands! Still need to work on getting it tight enough from the get go because I haven't figured how you tighten it more when babe is already in it???


I'm so glad you figured out the Moby! I think the key is to getting it tight enough in the first place, because it will naturally stretch out as you wear it. I am not sure if there is a way to tighten it once it is on? I love love loved my moby, and i bet it would be even better with a snuggly sleepy newborn!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i would have cried so hard. i was walking through looking for it and thinking i would cry if i drove away without it. and then thinking it's just a quilt and i could make another one. but it is special...and like i have time! there is a god i tell ya









this is ebin's other quilt i made him
sock monkeys!
ebin

i haven't had *any* time to sew lately and that is a drag. i'm on a deadline to make a purse for my friend's bday in dec. and a baby quilt for my friend's baby shower...the one who had 4 miscarriages. she is now 18 weeks! she's not finding out the sex so i got some cute red alphabet fabric and this yellowy creamy vintage looking animal print. i can see it in my mind (the finished quilt) but i haven't started it yet beyond fabric buying. i think i have til feb/march and i'll be flying to oakland for her shower. i think i'm taking ebin and leaving isaac although i know that will make for one sad isaac.

A's pics were so cute, jacqueline. there was one of the black and white ones which was just classic. her hair is so cute!

very stoked for L and the graduation from formula!









KK, you *do* deserve to get a break soon.

ok. gotta shower.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Good morning all-

Jacqueline, the pics of A were gorgeous. I love the hair! Such a cutie.

FF, how wonderful about the formula! Yay! I know that is a huge milestone for you guys.









Heather, the trick to the Moby is just getting it tight enough in the beginning, before you put him in. It seems too tight but it's so stretchy, he'll fit. I never tightened it once it was on - too complicated.

Jess - So glad you found the quilt! That feeling is horrible - that pit of your stomach dread when you realize you've lost something valuable/loved.

Juice - hope the sickies stay away and you get back on an even keel. And it's almost the weekend!

Speaking of, I am beat. This week has been a doozy. We have friends coming to stay with us from out of town and I am really looking forward to just hanging out and not thinking about school 24-7. I'm sure I will get way behind on homework but I just. don't. care. right now.

The breech lecture was interesting. Kind of sad, because of the state of the situation - fewer and fewer docs and midwives with experience, etc. - but the doc himself thought women should be able to have the decision and believed it was an inherently ok thing to do. The problem is that huge studies do show that the risk to the baby is greater with a breech vaginal delivery than with a planned cesarean - but not by much. Many people believe that the woman should still be able to have the choice. So anyway, the reason that he was even showing us how to do it was so we could help when a woman came into the hospital with a rear end hanging out...it's going to be less and less common to have a vaginal breech as the old docs and midwives retire.







I am personally hoping to get more experience with it as I get into more birth center and home birth scenarios.

Off to play with my girl - love to all!

Sarah


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yeah it seems risky either way you go. i read a birth story of a breech homebirth and the child ended up with all kinds of problems (i don't remember what...ie handicapped from the birth) and i know it would be a superhard decision to make. after reading that birth story i would feel better about going for a c. (also thinking of our mamas here with the 'babe knows something is going on' thing). but then like you say it is scary to think women will be showing up already pushing and there will be fewer qualified people around. (can you tell i would make heavy medical decisions based on personal anecdotes???







so scientific of me)

my friend erica had a breech baby and they offered to do a version. at that point she just wanted the baby OUT. she's the one who had the very painful recovery though and so i am pumping her up to go vbac if she ever has another babe.

enjoy your break from homework sarahbee


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I guess the thing that scares me about breech births is that it seems hard to find a caregiver who has much experience (and confidence?) about them (like MCSB said). I think doing it with an experienced caregiver would be fine, but not with someone who doesn't know what she/he is doing (duh, no?). My aunt had a breech birth with my cousin (2nd child). Wasn't a big deal back then. Also, I think he was at least 43 wks.

I am *so* excited to hear about L and the tube. Such good news. Major









Jess, I've totally had that "crap I lost something really important" feeling. So glad you found the quilt!

Okay, Miss L and I are going to hit the store (while dh works and Z sleeps).


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

quick notes while s naps and m is content playing with his trains...

jacquie: pics of a are so cute. love her hair. i especially liked the one where she's kind of looking up and away from the camera and you can see her chubby chin.

fiddle: yay for just liquids in the tube! awesome!

jstar: yay for finding the quilt! isn't ikea dangerous for the wallet? i was amazed when we got out of there this past time only spending less than $200.

kk: hmmm... cysts... i like what fiddle-y said about maybe they are being irritating (well, more like, painful) because you are addressing the diss thing. what do you think of that idea?

juice: sickies be gone to your household... glad e enjoyed the peekaboo with youtube stefan.









els: been thinking about you and your loss... are you doing okay? i know it was a whiz-bang surprise, but just making sure you are taking care of yourself. love your work strategy.

okay, should probably get to playing with m for a few minutes until the walker wakes up.

he is still so cute walking, so proud of himself. so fun.

~claudia


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

TC- S is soooooo cute, I bet it's fun watchin him walk around, all pleased with himself.









Sherri- awe, thanks for the smilie art! I totally got the drinkin smilie!









HF- so your docs want C to get 20 oz? That's very interesting, cause I took L in Monday cause I thought he might have a uti cause he was complaining of pain, and the ped said nope, no uti, but he could be straining while he's peeing so check for constipation. She was worried about the 16 ounce goal, though she wouldn't come out and say it since the feeding team calls the shots. Well, this week it looks like L IS constipated. Off to e-mail the feeding team...


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

ff--she takes miralax because of the liquids issue







:, but we've found that 20oz plus liquids in foods is the min that keeps her pee the right color. Obviously 32+ would be better, but not happening that often here. Every so often, I happen upon a novelty beverage like apple cider that will get her to do more. Part of it too is her oral motor coordination and needing to drink w/ a straw that has kept her from progressing or just gulping liquids like a normal kid.

I'm back in the driver's seat now! I actually snuck out to the library quickly last night to get two books that were on reserve and take back a stack of overdues. DH is the morning god around here these days. After I feed HJ at 5ish and if he won't settle (read he grunts like a little piggy in his sleep), DH takes him and walks him to sleep and brings him back when he needs to eat again. Ahhhh...sleep!

totally not keeping up on everyone, but it is all about me....


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Yay for driving again! I hate feeling trapped and unable to go anywhere. So I'm glad you have a bit of freedom back again. And







to your dh, steppin' up to the morning plate!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Lookit me!!! I'm a threadkillah!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

No me, let me!! Okay...really must get some things done while all is quiet w/ the bebe....

What's everyone up to this weekend?? DH is at a football game, I'm flying solo and C has her horsey hippo lesson after lunch. Hoping HJ cooperates for an afternoon nap w/ the girls. Perfect rainy fall day to sleep the afternoon away!

Debating whether to try to brave a grocery store trip later...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Dh and I are going to a football game this afternoon. Then tomorrow I need to tend to some perennials to get them ready for the impending winter. I need to bake some cookies tomorrow. That's about it. Just hanging out with the fam. Hope you get some quiet time this afternoon! Will you be Moby-ing HJ during the hippos? Take it easy and don't overdo it!

Elsanne, where you been, mama? I've been thinking of you and want to second what Claudia asked about you-are you healing and coping OK?


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

We have *verrrry* glamorous wkend plans: I'm going to do some household type sewing (I have insulated window coverings that I've put off working on forever, and comforter covers), and dh is going to be insulating the foundation walls in the crawl space. (I realize that he totally got the short straw.







)

Ferny, I hope that L keeps up with the liquids. Constipation is no fun. It's funny, because way back when, liquids weren't such an issue for us, it was always just getting enough calories. Even now, Z is such a slow eater (but at least he eats, so I shouldn't complain).

Re the cysts flaring because I'm dealing with my diss... yeah, I've thought that, too, but I also will admit that I also kind of feel that they've been hanging around *forever* and that they're just not likely to go away. I'm waffling on the surgery... at the very least, I don't think I'd have my ob do it (IMO, she has too few of them under her belt, and I worry that a laproscopic procedure would have too high a likelihood of going laprotomy--ie, totally opening up my old C-section scar and go from out-patient to bigger recovery). My latest thoughts are: get a good 2nd opinion from someone who focuses on GYN stuff rather than ob, get going on the acupuncture thing, and line up good health ins that will cover whatever comes up. I'm supposed to have scans at least every 6 mos, so if things haven't changed by next summer, *then* I will likely go for the surgery.

Oh yeah, check out the last pic or two on dh's website. I might post some more pix on my site later, including some Halloween stuff finally.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Weekend plans are that I am working. Gah.

Actually, Eleanor is delighted that my nephew is coming over tonight for "Movie Night" She has selected Cinderella. She has never seen a full-length movie, nor any Disney (there was a disasterous attempt to see Happy Feet), but we figure that of all the princess movies Cinderella is the least scary and Disney-weird. We shall see.

My mom staying with us is working out very nicely. Last night she turned to me in the car and said, "Lisa, you have such a wonderful life." and my heart swelled. I do. I have a very blessed life.

Now, I must write some attendance discipline paperwork for a bus operator who has missed/been late MANY times.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Totally







but I'm curious - how do the MMF feel about tie-dye?

I have always disliked it for myself, too many childhood memories. But I find I love it for my kids, is that weird? I wouldn't wear a tie-dyed shirt, but I would happily put my son in tie-died pajamas.

Am I totally random?


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

KK, would you mind giving me a few pointers on preparing my perennials and roses for winter? Specifically I have to find out what to do to get my roses ready for winter. And I have an Iris this year that I just planted, but have absolutely no experience with them-what do I do with them? If anyone has the answer feel free to jump in, I just know our MG KK is knowledgeable on all things garden. It's been a logn time since I've had roses, and I reallly realllly want them to come back next year! TIA







:


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Juice, I'm with you. I don't really like tie-dye for myself, but on the kids, absolutely!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I've never liked Tie dye on boys/guys.... but I think feminine tie die looks adorable on girls. I wouldn't wear it myself anymore... but I would put it on a girl if I had one..


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

the adage for roses is 'knee-high in february'. you stop pruning in the late summer so they will go to hips instead of trying to produce more flowers. and then prune in feb/march. i don't really go knee-high but i do take them down quite a bit. are you talking about bearded iris? you can trim the leaves down to a few inches above the ground or just leave them to die and pull them off later.

my major weekend plan is a ladies brunch tomorrow morning. my (former) boss, her sister and the sweetest nurse ever (who used to be our office manager) and her teenage daughter. this was the setup of our company when i first moved up here and i worked with these ladies for years. so it is an old times sake gathering







and they made it totally easy for me by each bringing something (fruit, potatoes and pineapple upside down cake(!)). i'm hungry already. i made a chile cheese souffle which is really like a strata chilling in the fridge overnight so i can throw it in the oven in the am. doug convinced me not to vacuum until the morning but i pretty much spent all day cleaning. the 2 sisters are allergic to dust mites so i am PARANOID. um yeah, dust = my house. especially with the amount of bare dirt in the yard for the past several months. but everything is ship-shape and laundry is put away. so today felt like a work day and tomorrow will be the fun day.

before the cleaning we went out to a great breakfast and went to toys r us to buy isaac a scooter. he is stoked. and now has a swollen ankle where the bolt on the back tire hits his ankle. we just let him ride it in the house (and one quick trip around the block).

my big push right now is installing shelving to make closets upstairs. i am sooooooo loving the ikea access right now. i'm just attaching shelves and rods to the wall and getting some of those sliding screens to attach to the ceiling (for ours) and a curtain for the boys new shared closet. boy oh boy am i excited. (and yes claudia, very dangerous to the wallet. i went 2x this week and it was $100 total but the people in front of me rang up at like $1600. but still doug wanted to kill me because well... yeah $100 i shouldn't have) isaac tried out the kids area and peed his pants (after i showed him 'that's the potty right there







). this is his first accident in a really long time! all summer i carried spare underwear in the car and the diaper bag and yesterday....no. we went out to the car and he pulled down his pants and said 'i want to show you something on my underwear' it took me a minute









tie dye. well i went to humboldt. if you haven't heard of it, it is HIPPIE. so that kind of killed tie dye for me. (it killed a lot of things 'hippie' for me but i am slowly recovering.) so i went to a tiedye party a month ago (mdc function). and i got all excited to make something for the kids. and a tshirt for myself. and my shirt turned out the best and i've been wearing it a lot







: it is very pastelly and not too crazy.

lisa - that is sweet







:

i should go to bed







:


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I have always disliked it for myself, too many childhood memories.

I find that I am learning so much about your upbringing from these offhanded comments you make.

I assure you that I had ZERO tie dye as a child and that is why I am a big supporter now. I draw the line at full dresses or outfits on adults though. We have some friends who come to every event, _Mom, Dad, and Child_, in head-to-toe tie dye. It looks very silly, imo.

KK- I have been thinking about you and the cysts. I think that the idea to go to a GYN for an independent second opinion is a good one. I hope that you feel okay while you wait for your next move.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Where o where are the morning goddesses?

Busy day yesterday here! Lots of raking, trimming, outdoor cleaning. I probably killed all of my perennials by trimming them down for winter.







They're probably OK, except for my two hydrangeas, which I trimmed, and don't think I was supposed to. Oops.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

re: tie-dye. DH and I grew up in Oklahoma and Kansas, respectively. So. We definitely did not grow up wearing tie-dye. I didn't have any for myself until I was 31 and we lived in Austin (quite the hippie mecca). Went to a couple tie-dye parties while living there so we've got a couple adult shirts and a pillowcase. While pg with G, however, I developed an aversion to all things tie-dye. It made me nauseous just to *look* at it, so we put them away for a while. I can wear it now, though. We have a couple tie-dyed onesies and infant socks and try to make sure G always has at least one tiei-dyed t-shirt. So, yes, we have definitely embraced tie-dying late in life, but aren't all gung ho.

Whew. Who knew there was so much to say about tie dye????!!!

Thanks, everyone, for the great pic comments. It's always nice to get praise about your new little ones









jess-the brunch sounds great! I hope it goes well. We need to do some of that vacuuming over here. Haven't done it in, oh, a loooong time.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

KK, just looked at your dh's website. I can't get over how big your kids are getting, especially T! Beautiful family!!!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Roses I know nothing about. Thank you, Jess.







Perennials... if they have any woody above-ground growth, you're supposed to leave it to trim in the spring. But if they die back to the ground, yeah, you can remove it now (though I think it provides "winter interest" if you leave it). A layer of mulch isn't a bad idea. Irises... better to let the leaves die/wither, *then* cut them back. And I think they're supposedly kind of disease-prone in the NE, so just keep an eye on them... supposedly, if they're in too damp a spot, they don't like it (I don't quite get that, because irises are practically disease-free here, and there are a few species which are really water-loving). I am *not* knowledgeable on all things in the garden. In our state, you can find fact sheets on just about every gardening topic possible through our land grant university (which runs the MG program). Lemme see if I can find something similar in your neck of the woods... Yes: take a look at this.

Tie-dye... I feel like it makes people more prone to call me a hippie.







But I like it on my kids. I have a friend whose mom is a total tie-dye pro. So my friend has TD'ed socks, undies, etc.

Jess, we're really happy with our closet inserts, and if we had access to IKEA... it would be very bad (for our budget) indeed.

Dh wound up spending the entire beautiful wkend in the crawl space (the project is taking *way* longer than he thought... I'm so not supprised). Today the weather is kind of eh, and he's burned out, but he's going to try to finish it up. Ug. I feel like I should be scrubbing everything in sight as some sort of compensation to make up for what he's doing.







:

Thanks on the kidlet compliment.







They *are* getting big (with bony, pointy butts when they still sit on my lap).


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Thanks for your input, Jess and KK! I only have one iris, which never bloomed, btw. It was still green and strong and tall looking, but I whacked it to a few inches above the ground. Maybe it'll come back. If it doesn't, I only have one plant to replace, so not too bad. The hydrangeas, I'm confused on because they were looking pretty done. Withery and brown and crunchy dry leaves, and I whacked those off, too. But they were woodier than I thought, so that's why I'm worried.

Now, Jess, lemme pick your brain on the roses just a bit-do I do *anything* now with the roses? Some are pretty tall, and I'm afraid the weight of the snow this winter will do damage to them. Thanks for your help!

Off to chekc the site KK linked for me.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

just a quick note, you should have all received an email from bill last night with your secret sock buddy name/mdc name. if you didn't, shoot me a pm. he emailed it to the email listed OY.

small people screeching... gotta go...

~c


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

I pruned my roses back pretty severely in September and they are now blooming again. Silly roses. I find that my irises are doing much better in a different location: more sun. I transplanted them from the north side of the house to the east when we moved here. Hydrangea love it here. I always wait until late winter/early spring to prune them, and I do it quite severely. They always come back. You have to watch out for forsythia however, because in my experience they only bloom from the old growth. My tomato plants that I never got rid of are blooming again, too. They are about 8 feet tall and taking over the veggie bed. I really need to pull them before they leach any more nutrients from the soil...

Fun weekend with friends from Cali visiting. They have a daughter Lily's age and are pregnant again. Lily and the other little girl have quite different personalities. They didn't really want to play much together. It was a little sad since we mamas are such good friends, but oh well. You never know how they'll be in a year or two. We have dreams of sending them off to visit each other for a week when they're 10 or so. We'll see if that really happens.

I can take or leave tie dye. I was a little into it in middle school, hated it in high school. I think it's cute on the littles - we had a couple of onesies - but I don't seek it out. I wouldn't mind a t-shirt or two for Lily, but not worth actually buying it new or trying to make it myself.

One of my good friends is planning on getting pregnant soon. She is getting her IUD out this week. She is so excited - and I am excited for her. I'm just hoping I won't get too caught up and want to do it too...







:

Sarah


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i've learned the hard way about pruning too severely in the fall (i killed a rosemary that way). but i think hydrangeas should be fine. they're a good winter interest one with the big flowers though (unless you think they're too messy looking).

i would say you'd be safe pruning the roses back some if it is really cold and things are clearly dormant. it isn't that cold here yet. snow probably isn't too much of a danger because they are mostly sticks and don't have a ton of leaves to support snow weight. if it isn't cold enough yet they'll put energy into new growth.

my hydrangeas have rust. does anyone have good tips on combating that?? my tomatoes were still going strong as well but i yanked them a few days ago knowing my likelihood of getting out there in tipping cold rain was low







i planted 3 tomato plants against my back fence. my neighbor waters his veg beds SO much right there that they were 6 feet tall and prolific. i'm not much of a waterer so that was good. i'l be using the same plan next year









ebin just rolled back to front! first time. ooh and now front to back (which he has done a few rare times). we may have a real roller on our hands now. or maybe not. now he's stuck.

ugh ebin woke up about 20 times last night (it seemed).

kk, i agree your kids are getting so big. and i loved the costumes. you ROCK sewing the bald eagle.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

oh yeah, brunch was great. everyone stayed until ~3! it was really nice.

mmmm acorn squash chai bread in the oven.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Come out come out wherever you are, Maymamas!

Maybe to stimulate some convo, I'll ask a question...

SInce the holidays are coming up, I'd like to know how well you all get along with your in-laws. Do you just tolerate them, really love them, or don't talk to them?

My inlaws I tolerate because I love my dh. He tolerates them because they are his parents. We're very different people with very different values in life, and so there's not a whole lot of compatibility. They quite honestly drive me crazy, I really have an impossible time seeing things from their perspective.

OK< now with that shiny happy revelation, let's talk!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

In-laws: We live where we do to be near Alison's sister and brother. Both her parents are dead and it is important to her that she be here for our nephew (sister's son). I love both her brother and sister and thier families and our values are mostly in line with theirs, so there is not much conflict. They are first generation Americans born of expat British atheists and that makes them VERY different from my family which is conservative, midwestern, Christian, and quite sure that is the best and only way to be. That said, Alison gets on with my mom fabulously. My mom is really mellow and has a "to each their own" kind of attitude which is out of character for the rest of my family.

Alison's aunt is coming to stay with us for a week over Christmas so we'll be having the main festivities at our house. Ask me this question in January and I may be of a different mind.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

We made it to story hour today! I had some help from the doula which worked out really well and it was good to get back into a normal routine.

IL's....hmm...they mean well, but sometimes say insulting things. They are just 'different' from my family which makes it hard to feel closer. They live pretty nearby and do help w/ the girls when I really need them. For T-day, we're just going to stay here and probably Christmas too. MIL smokes in her home and I don't want HJ around that.

Feeling rambly.....need to go sock shopping I think!







:


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm excited about sock shopping, too.









In-laws: I think most of you know how I feel about my MIL. We have come to the point where we don't have her watch Lily alone anymore at all - too scary in terms of safety. We see her very briefly 2x month or so. Brief is key.

My FIL and his wife (step-mother-in-law) are tolerable. They are nice and love Lily and we see them once or twice a year. They live so far away that is all we can do. Their politics are similar, which is nice, but their overall lifestyle is quite different, so we don't have too much to talk about. If they lived closer we'd probably see them more, but DH has no desire to live close to them so we probably won't make that a priority. I'm really close to my parents, and hate that they are so far away. DH gets along fine with them, although our politics are different. They are pretty casual and easy to deal with. It's really hard having them so far away. We are going there (FL) for 3 weeks again this Xmas.

I am so mentally done with this quarter. I have crazy amounts of work to do and not much time to do it in. I don't think I'll be getting much sleep in the next 3 weeks.

S.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm excited to go sock shopping, too...but I had to PM Claudia 'cuz I didn't get my email! So I can't wait to see whose name I get! And, our shopping situation here in the mountains is not too great, so I hope I can still find something unique.

Re: inlaws-mine are okay. My MIL is really sweet and I get along well with her...even though she's kinda different from my mom. My inlaws are from Kansas, too, so we all kind of have that midwestern thing in common. We don't see them too often (though we just saw them twice in October due to the funeral). DH's brother is okay and I get along with his new wife better than I thought I would. They have one son who's 10 and has Asberger's (sp?) syndrome...they have chosen the traditional route with him as they're not really into anything alternative like I am...I think they think of me as a big hippie (and I'm really not so much, just in comparison). I don't think I agree with most of my inlaws on religion or politics, but we just don't talk about that stuff and they're not all pushy about it. DH is a minister, sure, but being an Episcopalian is totally different than the religious traditions we grew up in. No other Episcopalians in his family (but my brother is one).

We stay put for Thanksgiving and Christmas (no family nearby). Holidays are big deals in the church, so we really don't have the flexibility to get away for them. And, since dh is so busy with work, family doesn't usually come for the holidays because dh doesn't really have a lot of downtime, therefore I don't have a lot of downtime. We see our family at other times in the year.

DH is gone until Thursday afternoon, so we're on our own. At times like this, I wish ANY family lived closer! But, we will survive. Bedtime is the only bugaboo. A doesn't like sitting through G's bedtime ritual, but I can't get her totally in bed before he goes down. So, it's just a little tricky.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

In-laws. I think you all remember the fiasco where my fil accused me of cheating on my dh.







He never apologized, but he did everything he could to make up with me OTHER than admit he was wrong. Sigh. I have always found him an annoying person. He's really sweet most of the time, but he has major boundary issues and doesn't know how to say no when people ask him to do stuff, and doesn't respect it when I have rules or boundaries for my family (bedtimes are his least favorite boundary of ours). Most of the time I feel bad for disliking him so much, since he selflessly (boundary-less-ly) helps our family out all the time, financially and time-wise. But sometimes, I just chew him out and then feel guilty after. My MIL has schizophrenia and lives in foster care, so she's pretty much out of the picture. We visit her every few months, but I obviously don't take anything she says personally. Really, when you look at his folks, it's amazing dh is so awesome.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I think I have discussed my in-law sitch in the past. Love, love, love the extended in-law family (all sane, sensible, nice people). My mil is a nut, as is my bil.

Our holiday plans are partially a strategy to avoid having to see my mil and my dad at Christmas (major, major differences with both parties; easier to just always do TG, because no religion involved, easy to be more jovial about food, etc.). My mil and my dad/step-mom have *never* watched the kids. Not because of any ill will on either side, I'd say, but I guess because they've never thought to offer (and we've never asked). Some grandparents are just more into their grandkids, I guess. (Not nec. a criticism, just a statement of fact.)

I just found out this afternoon that I *won't* be teaching in the spring, and I have to say, I'm relieved. Just feeling too up to my eyeballs with busyness, stress, etc. I was told that they'd definitely need me in the summer if I want it, though. We'll see.

I'm up sewing, after not being able to get to sleep. Daylight savings time has really messed with *me* this year.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Yay for sock shopping! (anybody have a couple of spare hours they could lend me?







: )

KK, I have to admit that I still haven't changed the clock on my bedside table. For whatever reason, it's giving me a psychological boost when I wake to feed Ethan and the clock says 5:00am but I know I can still sleep two and a half more hours. I feel kind of silly, but I'm also feeling more rested, so I guess that's worth something.

More on the ILs and holiday plans, but Mr. E just woke up and needs attention.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
D

Elsanne, where you been, mama? I've been thinking of you and want to second what Claudia asked about you-are you healing and coping OK?

Hi Girls--C and S, thanks for asking....I went to Puerto Vallarta for the National Bellydance Conference! Wahoootie. Took the wife & kids to an all-inclusive resort, like I did two years ago, it was quite a journey and I came home budding a fierce cold which I am now







:







:







:







:







:







::s neeze:







:







: My sleeves are covered in snot, I need to change my shirt. It's my contribution to the paperless illness thing. (eeeeeeewwwww...!)
It was fabulous to take my little desert babies to the ocean, well the little little teethed hardcore, snot and crycrycry and fist in mouth, and the big little totally enjoyed playing in the surf and swimming all day. Mama enjoyed eating at least 3x the amt of necessary calories.

The m/c is long in the past, although I am skeered now, because (stupidly) Viet and I dtd just before I left, without protection and with sperm involved, and then the other day I had the tiniest bit of spotting (ie, implantation) and I thought, no. There is NO way. WTH was I thinking.

The good news is that at this event, which was suuper-cabaret bellydance, I had a little spot on a friend's vending table, where I put all this tribal jewelry I have, and I sold great gonzos! It was a pleasant surprise. The gay male diva is a total snot (the great teacher, the most exalted self-celebrating one) but he had helper teachers who were pretty cool.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Totally







but I'm curious - how do the MMF feel about tie-dye?

Am I totally random?

Yes, you are totally random. I am into tie-dye, we didn't do much of it in my hippiesque childhood so it was a fun highschool-college thing. I have some onesies, dresses, and shirts for my girls and I love putting them in it. I do not wear it myself, not on purpose, but it's just not my "style". Not sure I have a "style", but there it is.

KK, your kids are incredibly, insanely cute. Lulah looks just a trifle older than Amara, remind me when she was born? I love how she's pointing at the camera. And T, so big, playing soccer. Love that Z shot of Halloween, too!

In-laws: I do remember Fern's story, ugh ugh double ugh. I have insane IL stories as well, and I just tolerate them. I have very little respect for the decisions MIL has made regarding her children so I have a hard time being myself when what I want to say is YOU ALL ARE EFFING NUTSO, MAN!
mil: cold, tiny woman who lives 6 blks from me and rarely visits or helps. Refuses to babysit. Kicked me out of her house where I was paying minimal rent (house she owns, not where she lives) for really loco reasons.
fil: kind man who follows SAi Baba. Spineless, ditched out on the family when Viet was like 12 to go to India and see his guru, after being a big moneymaker and politico.
sil 1: freakin' loca. I believe she is bipolar, schizophrenic, or both. I don't label lightly. Total energy-sucker that cannot get a job or work with others, has an entitlement thing and fights with her mother nonstop. Used to be a dancer, intellectual. She has her moments of lucidity. I cannot stand to be around her but she loves me, once she gets her energy tentacles around you in a conversation you're STUCK.
bil: fairly normal, but is 46 dating a 21 y.o. He's handsome and is a dancer, has two children and comes to visit several times a year. Nice guy.
sil2: OCD. Spends all night washing her hands (again, not exaggerating here) and bathing. Her hands are white with soap. TAlks a mile a minute and cannot get or keep a job, as a dancer in beach resorts, which is all she will do. She used to be quite a dancer as well.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

C doesn't have school today so it's been a little







:. My doula (the original one if you're keeping track!) stopped by for a visit which was nice. After she left, the girls were especially mellow and I managed to read a chunk of Eat, Pray, Love with a snoozing HJ on my chest. Love those moments however brief! Makes it easier to get through the others when everything is going kerplooey.









It's naptime! Hooray! Going to go scoop a sleepin' HJ out of the swing and bring him upstairs for our afternoon snooze....


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

hi! i'm munching sweet potato fries







: and reading.

oh els you play with fire girlfriend!!!!!









ebin's first toofer is poking through this morning! perhaps that was what the screeching was at 3am AND 3:30am







: and many other times. i actually ignored him at 6 and slept to 8 and felt bad but i was getting to 'angry mama' and that isn't good either. and then we were out of coffee this morning which is probably good because i would have had too much.

i've had a strange dip in milk supply. like 3 days now without leaking! and so now i am wondering if he's waking so much because he isn't getting a giant slug of milk. but when he's waking hourly he isn't even interested in nursing. two sucks and he's asleep again. so i don't know if it is the chicken or the egg...ie milk is down because he's not really nursing as much. or if it is the bottles (?). although i have been pumping so







: he takes the bottle if he's really hungry and fights it if he isn't. maybe he's in a non-growth spurt. pumping is taking me longer than it was before which is how i really noticed the dip.

ILs. well my MIL is kinda wierd. has gone through stages of not holding a job but has found something she's stuck with now for the past 5 years or so because it is seasonal. so i think she can handle it because it isn't constant. every other job she's cussed out the boss. she cusses a lot. she's a hoarder and the last few times we haven't even gone to her house when we've visited. her dad lives a block away and we gather at his house instead. before we had kids we SWORE she would never watch them. but she's actually SO sweet to them i've had to eat those words. she's more confident about taking care of them in a 'go have fun i'll take care of them' way than my mom. but she doesn't set good boundaries and rules so i don't think isaac likes that as much. she has only watched them at our house. i would fear for their safety at hers. but i like her despite her idiosynchracies. which i can't spell.

sil- wonderful. sweet. good aunty. very peppy. sometimes that gets to me.

FIL and stepMIL - great at buying gifts and sending cards to arrive at the perfect moment. not so great at actually *ever* visiting. not once. that is dh's major hurt but the kids don't care. we spend an hour or 2 here or there when we go down to visit. their house is the polar opposite of MILs. they won't hang anything on the walls (you might make holes in the whiteness!!) and there are always vacuum lines. i email stepMIL and that's how we know a little about what is going on in their lives.

well ebin is sleeping so that means i should be working. *crack* that was the whip


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

so i had bill resend emails to nuggets and Juice, and i requested that he send them to Jacqueline (Jacquie) and Lisa but he hasn't said he's done that yet. did anyone else NOT receive an email yet? pm me.

IL's: they are nice and all, just the conversations we have tend to be on the more shallow side because we know we will disagree about the really meaningful stuff. kinda like when i was pregnant with marek and we didn't intend on telling them we were planning a homebirth, but then bill let it slip when i was about 36 weeks and it ended up being okay. we had some touchy moments around marek's 1st birthday when we were all in las vegas together (my parents and bill's parents and the 3 of us) where we were skirting around the issue of vaxing. we just know that we have different ideas, and i'm not particularly interested in discussing certain things with them at this time. perhaps if we lived closer to each other, i'd trust more that we could work through the differences of opinion, but right now since we live far apart, i'd rather just keep it superficial and have everything nicey-nicey for those few times we are together.

and i love my mom and dad, and bill loves them and they love him.

i was munching on sweet potato fries a bit ago, too.







love me some b-ville... eggnog shakes and chocolate peppermint shakes comin' on the 27th... even more









~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

jstar---maybe AF is gearing up for a return? That's when I noticed a supply dip...







:

no naps for the girls....not a good idea! theirs not mine, so not much I can do about it!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Heather: I love your "drive-by"postings, at least that's how I see them trying to imagine life with three. *smooch* to you, just because.

Jstar it could just be Ebin doing his job: milk management! But all kinds of things can affect supply.

"Drive-By" poster, signing out...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh, and TC? Burgerville! I had a boyfriend in college who worked there! My fave was the strawberry shortcake. Like, yum!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

oh noe flo! at least i hope not. a few more months repreive would be nice. procrastinating that iud







:

yes i love me the bville too. i have had SO many pumpkin smoothies. i deny myself the saturated fat grams of the actual milkshake







_most_ of the time. plus, as far as fast food goes i like their morals. local


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

threadkilla is back.

i'm sad today. my mom grew up in a small town in iowa. and her best friend from high school still lives there and has a bunch of kids. she now has 2 granddaughters and one was born june 18. well the baby died of SIDS during her nap 2 days ago.







: and i think well ebin is starting to roll and move and i just think of that as being a tiny baby possibility but it isn't. the babe was kind of rolling but would get her arm stuck sometimes. and she was at the babysitters napping. and i'm going to make myself cry (she was only 18 days younger than my little guy). so i should get back to work.

hug those babes!!!!!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

oh sheesh, jess, that is sad.







: peace to the babe's family and to their forever angel...

marek's latest thing to say:
"mom, i'm a little bit nervous."
"why are you nervous, marek?"
"i'm nervous because i just am."
"ok, what is making you nervous?"
"i'm nervous about (going to your meeting with you, going to the library, going to our new friend logan's house, fill in the activity du jour)."

it's both sad and endearing and exasperating.

~claudia


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

jstar, that's awful. And way too close to home. My greatest fear is that something will happen to one of my children.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

How sad!







And ditto Juice's fear.

Claudia--how sad and sweet at the same time. Interesting kiddo you have there!

While we're on the kids things say topic:

E's latest funny is to tell me when HJ is "hiccing up" again. The boy always has the hiccups if you hadn't guessed.

C's is "sure" ....as in HJ sure is cute and HJ sure loves his mama milks, etc.

Anyone want to come over and sort out the summer to fall to winter clothes madness around here?? I swear, triplets would be a breeze w/ only one size to sort through instead of three!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

oh it would be awful. morbid as it is my hesitation on letting doug get the V is that i would probably want another babe if anything happened to either of these two. even though i don't want more the V is so final kwim? and sometimes stuff happens.

i need lunch.

i can't think of isaac-isms right now besides 'that's what we do. yep. because that's what we do' nodding very seriously. he says this about everything.

and he's got all kinds of incorrect conjugations and stuff that i secretly giggle about. i won't be giggling if he's 20 and still saying 'wokeded up' but for now it is cute.

so last night ebin woke at 1 and then woke again at 3. i decided that was too soon to eat again so i just gave him a pat and didn't pick him up. and then he slept until 8





















: and i got up before him and managed to fill 2 bottles in the same time i have been eeking out half bottles. so i liked everything about this plan. i think he must be doing milk management.

of course when i got up at 7 i had to look at him because i am now going to be hyperscared







i guess the little girl always had a raspy breath. so maybe there was something going on there. i don't know but i am crushed for them.

hmmm. food selections in milwaukie. what to have?


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

jess-that is so sad. I think it's also one of my greatest fears...and I worry more about it with A than I did last time. Mostly because I feel more confident as a parent and don't rush to her side at every little noise she makes. Then I think about stuff like SIDS and feel bad that I don't rush to her side....

DH returns later today!!!! I'm so glad. The last two days haven't really been too bad, but I miss him and so does G. G has actually been a good guy while daddy's been gone, so I'm very proud of him.

G'isms: he calls us "my darling" often because we read it in a book about My Darling Clemintine. He makes a lot of "contraptions" and "inventions." He also has his boyish humor--he talks about making poop pie, poop cookies, pooping on my head, etc.

Must.Eat.Something.Now. gotta love breastfeeding...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

That's my biggest fear, too, Jess. I get so sad when I hear of stories like that. When Katie was small, I heard f an acquaintance of mine from high school losing a daughter to sids as well, and it really really hit me hard. Though, now that they are out of the sids risk category, I still worry about something awful happening to them. I can't think about it to much or I start to feel panicked, like I am now.







:


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Got Bill's email Claudia. Can't wait to shop.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Missing my morning Fern! With the time difference, it sorta makes her my morning goddess!







:

C is at school and the rest of us are going to the chiro in a little while. I have a killer headache I'm guessing is from the weather shift to super chilly! Eek....not ready for winter!

*yawn* If anyone likes a middle of the night party...come to our house from 3-5am!







:


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Not much to say, 'cept Morning Mamas.... I wish I drank







I need some this morning, evidenced by the fact that I started to type drinkded instead of drank.







I think Katie and I are coming down with a








:







I hope we're better by Wed. when we leave for turkey day.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

My fear about that topic is so great I won't even discuss it.

I have to share this Z thing: at preschool yesterday, they made necklaces. Stringing beads has always been Z's forte (his fine motor skills got really strong back when his gross motor skills fell behind). He literally put about 300 beads on his piece of yarn.







We're ready to send him off to a sweat shop to support the family.









I'm off to my IUD insertion in a couple of hours. Wish me luck.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Oooh, luck! Just remember the pain only lasts a couple of minutes...about one contraction.







Wow, that's a good point. It is kinda like one bad contraction, focused on the cervix.

Cute about beads. Lily likes to do that, too. We have millions of tiny plastic animal beads that she strings over and over and over and over and over and then plays with like they're a lot bigger.

Heather, 3-5am party does not sound like fun. Hope your headache improves.

Sherri, hope y'all's colds do not get bad. Lily has had a snuffly nose on the morning for days and I keep thinking we're gonna get it bad, but so far so good. I've been pumping her full of EmergenC, and myself too.

I am on call tonight. So glad it's just night and not all day. Wish me 2 or 3 short, easy multip births at 9pm, 11pm and 1am, and then 6 hours of sleep!







Teehee that was a student mw joke.

I got socks yesterday at the mall! w00t! As well as some kuh-yoot Stride Rite sneakers for Lily for $12 at Ross! Score!

S.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Socks for WHOOOOOOM, Miss SarahBee? *eyebrows wiggling*
How very cool that you're already in the birthing thing. Wow. All these little people you'll be helping out.

Lisa, thought of your comment about life being pretty good while I was, I dunno, doing something, I don't recall...we are so blessed, and it's important to keep perspective. Just wanted to tell you I was thinking of you. How is little little?

KK that's pretty cool about your bead-stringin' boy. Such a satisfying activity for beaders.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Well, it was pretty easy. From what my friends had said, I expected it to be much more painful, but it really wasn't a big deal. Not even one bad contraction's worth.

What *was* interesting was that I basically got a 2nd opinion from the dr. on my cysts (the dr. who did the insertion wasn't my regular ob). She thought that my concerns were right on the money (and she thinks I should get the surgery done, didn't quite understand why I've held off so long). Couple of things she mentioned which I hadn't considered though: she said that the position of the cysts (around my ovary) would make removal tricky, and that even if the dr. is *trying* to leave the ovary, I should realize that losing the ovary is a *significant* risk of surgery (my dr. didn't put it that way, and I appreciate this other dr.'s frankness). And she said, yes, if I have another episode like the last one, I should definitely call them, because of the risk of torsion (in which I would almost certainly lose the ovary). I'm not getting any younger, either, and I think I'd like to be resolved about whether or not to have one last baby before I mess with the ovary. (I know it might seem a bit silly to worry about fertility, but all 3 kids came off that ovary.) Last but not least... we're going to go with Kaiser for our insurance, and I don't know how much choice I would have about who (in their system) would be available to do the surgery. It seems like if I have the surgery, it would be worth it to have the most experienced person I could find, which may not be an option with an HMO.

(Are y'all sick of hearing about my ovary yet?)

One other silly Zism: when we're out about in the car, he *always* says, "This is the farthest I've ever been from home." (Typically, we're less than a mile from home at the time.)

Heath, L is totally ready to jam out with HJ 3-5 am (though *our* 3-5, not necessarily yours). I think she is going through a growth spurt, too, or teething or *something*, because she's been a little







around that time lately.

Speaking of







, it made me feel slightly better about TG hearing about all of *your* in-laws. But we may have a more complicated situation after all... mil *really* wants bil to be there, and he wasn't interested when dh spoke with him earlier, but now he is (dh talked to him last night). Guess who gets to pay for it (even if the fares have gone up because there's basically no advanced purchase)? You guessed it.








: On the one hand, I know it would make mil happy and that it will be easier to assess bil's situation and try to convince him to get out of there and start dealing (with his life, not... uh, you know), the situation is just not easy or comfortable, and it won't make the holiday a bowl of cherries. Ug. Why does it seem like those who are competent get punished and wind up being responsible for the incompetent?

Okay, enough complaining from me.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm a thread killer!!!









Why are we all rated as zeros?









(KK, who will go back to "relaxing" by working on my Amy Butler messenger bag.)


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

oooh the amy butler messenger bag sounds fun and useful. i asked for amy butler books for christmas. and i want to make the nappy bag

operation scrapbook kindercare was fun!! (beth and i had 2 babysitters come play with the kiddos while we holed up in the basement and spread out all our stuff)







although i prefer the term "papercrafting" because scrapping is just a funny word. i'm ready to hole up in the basement again this rainy afternoon and keep working on mil's pressie. although she called last night and isaac immediately said 'mom is making you a photo book!' NICE







: of course whatever....but it is the nicest present i've ever given her and it would have been neat to see her real surprise kwim?

it rained an inch in the first 24 hrs of this storm. and is still raining. the basement IS STILL DRY!!! you don't know how great this is. of course i'm not holding my breath that it will miraculously be dry forever. but the landscapers brought in a bunch of fill and corrected the grade. so woooooo! i think it has definitely helped (which helps justify the cost in my mind)

kk, i'm glad you're thinking about the surgery








does your other ovary drop eggs or has it been coincidentally your 'kid' ovary? i guess there's no way to know.

i need to call my ins and see if they'll cover an iud. i'm feeling like my list of 'big ticket item' purchases is too long. i need tires because my front one won't hold air. mega hazard. and brakes. and a plane ticket to oakland. or 2. i'm debating about taking isaac down for cherie's baby shower. i don't really want him with me because the shower might be at a restaurant. but i'll have to arrange care for him for a couple of days if i leave him. alternately my mom said she would drive up and stay in a hotel and take him off my hands and take him to museums in sf. i think she said something about "us" staying in a hotel and i will want to stay with cherie







: but the mom option still sounds nice. mom and i cried on the phone a little more for the babe in iowa. i am struck by random crying thinking about it. mostly while driving.

ahhh doug is taking my car in for tires right now. tg 4 credit







: time to change a dipe and vacuum

happy saturday


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

happy saturdays! What's everybody doin, besides getting new tires and/or IUDs?

Sol got her first ever whopper of an ear infection last night. NOOO FUN.
It was a grueling night. She is much better, the ear is draining.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

no tires yet. i have a wierd size and i'm getting snow tires so they'll have to order them. doug went to 2 places though and the price differed by $30 per tire. geeeeeeeeeesh. i'm glad he's shopping around.

ahhhh. a silent house. babe is napping. isaac went to 'work' with daddy. i bet he will get to ride on a forklift. i had a work meeting with cinnamon rolls this morning







big deadline on tuesday so the beginning of my week is going to suck







:


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi Heather!







Our internet service has been a little funky for years- it cuts us off at random. Sometimes it's worse than others, and lately it's been bad. So I've been reading along, but when I go to post, no luck. Today the post button worked- hopefully I'll still be connected come time to submit it.

Boys healthy, having fun scrapping (also inspired by my day with jstar to keep going on my scrapbook).

I think I won't press my luck, I'll just post now.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i finished mine today. well, finished leaving the last chunk of pages free for future stuff. but phew! one thing off my list. i forgot to say how fun it was to see baby pics of L







they grow so fast! (and ladies, W is talking) like the kid can enunciate and string words together!! so cute

i hope sol's ear feels better. i found some ear candles in the basement. i've never tried them on myself but have done the lighting for other people. hmmm i'm kind of curious

it was so grey today it never seemed to get much lighter than 4pmish.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

I tried ear candles once and the were so LOUD! I didn't even do the second ear, because the noise was maddening. And we didn't get the satisfying promise of mucho ear wax removal either. Not worth repeating. Maybe that's why I'm skeptical about the netti pot.

poor sol. ear infections SUCK. Maybe even worse for the momma than the babe, but they suck either way.

I got my name (had to check the way depths of the junk mail box in hotmail, but I got the name!) I can't wait to shop for this person. it will be fun.

I haven't been online much lately. Feeling very humbled by the two kiddo thing, I just don't have a lot to offer the internet. I try to visit my favorite sites, but the most i have time for is a quick drive-by. I need the support though...

mmmm. cinnamon rolls. drool. Stupid weight watchers.

My iud is just fine. the one contraction analogy was good. pretty uncomfortable, but I could breathe through it and when it was over it was pretty much over. I didn't have much cramping afterwards, and the bleeding wasn't that bad either. I sort of can't believe I have birth control covered for the next ten years.

in-laws... we all try hard but we just don't understand each other. Everything about us is different, save our love for the same wonderful people. But you can only talk about how amazing your children/husband is for so long, you know?

lentilisms... there are new ones every day. today we went for a hike and he wanted to "run down the avalanche", which meant he wanted to run down the little hills on the hike. Of course, this ended in tears when he tripped and fell and bloodied his hands a little. But it was still very cute. The six hours post-fall of trying to help him keep a bandaid on his palm was less cute. Other isms... "You hurt my feelings" whenever we try to discipline him. not so cute. He's also really into cutting pictures out of magazines, cards, ads, newspaper, and coloring books. We have scraps of paper all over the house. I've started collecting them so I can make a collage. They're really neat- he picks out the images that appeal to him and cuts them out, and I feel like they will really reflect his little boy values once I get them onto the collage.

last lentil-ism... the other day my mom gave him this marker with five different colors of highlighters on it. He got out a bunch of paper and made little swirls all over the paper, cut them out, and called them "Blasts of cool air." then he gave them to everyone he met in the next few days. We have blasts of cool air everywhere now. i love them.

must go. tired. but thinking of y'all! sock on!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Is it Monday already??







:

A little bit of snow here this morning and we haven't even raked leaves yet---crazy!

Nothing else to say....except maybe that I wish I could drink like four cups of coffee in the morning....

Good to hear from you, EL!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Heather--I







to you for not drinking coffee. It's the only thing that can get me up sometimes.

EL--hearing you on the two-kid, not much time thing. I likened it to being a waitress and having two very demanding tables, running back n forth between them all day long.

Here's my little beef: wherever I am in this sizable house, little satellites are with me, right on me, near me, around me. The other day A started crying because I was gone for like, .076 seconds, and to be funny I said, "Here comes the president of my fan club!"

Biggest mess makers in the world!

Yesterday we had Thanksgiving because Thursday we're leaving for a trip, and I wanted to enjoy the leftovers...it was yumerooooo and the turkey meal is truly one of my alltime faves. The stuffing is always a favorite, and I made it really yummy with good bread, pinon nuts, walnuts, apples, carrot/celery/onion...mmmmmm!
Going to have leftovers for breakfast, I think.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

It IS Monday already







: But tomorrow is, like, Friday... or something. I love holiday weeks and hate them at the same time, you know?

I lucked out in the MIL department - she's awesome. We share a lot of the same values, ideals, parenting strategies, etc. and she's NICE. She and her partner are very very involved with the kids - they live 7 minutes away and are really helpful. FIL - not so much. They also live 7 minutes away, but are very 'busy', and I think it would be overestimating to say they see the kids once a month. They are very nice, but very distant. FIL is really emotionally unavailable, which is hard on DH. But all around, a manageable IL situation.

MY family, on the other hand







: as much as I love them, I am glad they are not local.

Els, I hope Sol is feeling better! Ear infections - no me gusta.

KK I will never tire of hearing about your ovary. I had a bad cyst in high school, and it ruptured, and because we were in rural NM they diagnosed appendicitis and, yup, took out my appendix even after they saw it was fine.

Good to see you, EL. Thinking of you often.

Heath, how are you feeling?

I think I had more but my time, it is up.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Crossposted with you, els... sounds yummy! Can you believe my DH is allergic to turkey? (and chicken, and we assume other birds) So, no turkeys for us on Thanksgiving. Keeps it interesting, though.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Two things that strike me this morning:

1. Turkey allergies (and TG) never occurred to me.









2. Why would anyone take out a healthy what-not, just because they had already opened you up???







:

3. I really like the idea of the lentil cutting out pix that he likes and EL making a collage.









4. I've been procrastinating on my diss by finally working on the Warm Windows thingies







: (I feel kind of guilty after dh worked so hard on insulating... it's my form of insulating). I kind of forgot that yes, I'm pretty handy with a sewing machine.

Oops. Can't count.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 

3. I really like the idea of the lentil cutting out pix that he likes and EL making a collage.


















:

So, #4 means that you've been dissing your diss?









Turkey allergies--whoa dude--what are some of your alternates? No chicken in one's life? Hard, if not impossible, to imagine at this point.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i have a raging case of pink-eye in my right eye. the glued shut goopy kind. and it is painful! isaac hadn't complained and when i asked him if it was itchy he said no. and it isn't







but it hurts! i look like quasimodo right now.

i'm praying the fiddleferns don't get it







it was obviously lingering around our house still







:

mmm turkey. i can't go to the grocery store looking like this so i think doug will have to go tonight. time to get a toiky!!!

that's crazy about the appendectomy. my SIL is having laproscopic endometriosis surgery on wednesday and they said they'll look at her appendix and take it out if it is bad. i guess issues run in the family or something (?). wierd though.

ok. lots of work today to do with my goopy eye. i do not feel like this







:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

are you scared of my pink eye?







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

totally jstar. I mean...ewww!!







:









Kids being totally cute here... HJ getting so much love from his sisters I don't think he can stand it! I think it will continue just until he starts crawling and messing with their toys!










This three kids thing is running me ragged, in a good way, but still... I'm so flusterated w/ the darn longer/slower recovery from the c...blah. I so want to get walking/exercising but just walking the mall yesterday was more than enough.







:

Thankfully, we're just staying home for T-day and cooking will be fun. Really looking forward to the loooong weekend. Maybe C and I will start baking some Christmas cookies....


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Listening to Modest Mouse and thinking about emmalola.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

I was noticing (again) tonight how similar L and I are in our drama-queen-ness. We were having tea from a little tea set. He insisted on pouring his own. He always keeps pouring until the teapot is empty, spilling tea everywhere. So I gasp, "Stop, stop STOP!!!" and hold the teapot. Then he urgently replies, "No! I want to hold it!!!" and I tear it out of his hands and he flops down on the table in a quick sob. Then we calmly go back to sipping our tea, as if this drama never took place.









W is definitely talking, though how much is debatable, and I tend to be skeptical. He says "kitty," and means kitty, and has even said it independently. He repeats lots of things we say, such as "daddy" and "fish," most recently. But the other day at jstar's house, I told him he was going to like his oatmeal because it had sugar in it, and it really sounded like he said, "I like sugar." Crazy. I looked at jstar and said, "what did he just say?" and she said, "I like sugar." But he hasn't repeated it so it's hard to tell.

EL, it took me a REALLY long time to get back to posting regularly after having the 2nd kiddo. Good to hear from you.







Loved your lentilisms. Those "blasts of cool air" are so cool- you've got a creative one.









Els- that would be hard on me if both kiddos wanted me constantly. I am lucky in that mine will entertain themselves for brief periods of time. Though their is plenty of sibling frustration, because W wants to do whatever L is doing (being an extrovert) while L wants to be left alone (being an introvert).

Juice- hooray for inlaws you actually enjoy!







Oh, and my grandpa was extremely allergic to turkey.

Jstar- no pinkeye here yet, thank goodness! I hope yours resolves quickly.







Cool that you got your whole scrapbook done.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Hey ladies! Just checkin in.

We're doing great...

Little much going on for me right now, but things will slow down soon. I've been having consistent contractions for the last three weeks... and the last couple of days I've been having blood tinged mucous... so I got told to relax and go on bed rest until I make it to the "safety mark" where I'm "allowed" to have my home birth.. I have too much going on and three weeks left in college... I'm not ready for the little one to come yet!









Other than that everything is going wonderful. I'm excited for Thanksgiving.. I'm throwing a huge family get together. (Don't worry.. I've delegated certain dishes and help.) As far as in laws are concerned... I truly cannot stand my MIL... thankfully she has burnt her own bridge for the most part. It just took almost 7 years for her to finally show her true colors to DH. So she really isn't an active part of our life. Like, we saw her for two minutes in a parking lot of Fred Meyer's about 6 months ago... and before that it was a year. I just got good at biting my tongue and kindly handing her enough rope to hang herself.







: My FIL is sweet... but a very strong personality. He adores me... but I can really only handle so much time with him before I need a little break. He's a great guy, just very opinionated.

Eh- it's the variety of family in our lives that make it interesting though right?









Glad to hear all the mamas are doing great and the babes... except for icky pink eye. Hoping that goes away soon for you!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

danile--hope the babe hangs out long enough for you to finish up w/ school! you do sound busy busy!

just droppin' in for a quickie all about me post!







I made it to story hour w/ all three today and no one got lost or left behind!







C has a make-up horsey lesson at 4 and then music class. okay...my few minutes of stolen quiet time is up...


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
I made it to story hour w/ all three today and no one got lost or left behind!

This made me laugh hysterically!! When my little brother was born my mom was pretty scatterbrained with running the house, taking care of a newborn and us two wild girls. We were all getting ready to go somewhere one day and got loaded into the car and went a little ways down the road before we all realized my brother had been forgotten!







It scared the daylights out of my mom... but it's kinda funny to look back on. He was just sitting peacefully in his carseat and looking around.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

stay, lil ducette babe, stay! mama needs to finish school









here's my all about me quickie post. i went to urgent care last night after not hearing from my doc. got new non-expired drops. i'm supposed to be non-contagious by this afternoon and it is a little better. still gross.

nevertheless i am working today because i have a big deadline tomorrow! eek. i drank too much coffee in order to be focused and now i feel







: but i have peace and quiet and all day to work. ebinsky is with the sitter. i told her if i got done working early enough i was going to stop by and nurse and then go grocery shopping for t-day without the babe. (extravagant!)

isaac is having a little feast at preschool tomorrow and i hope my eye is less red and swollen by then









i would most certainly forget someone somewhere if i had 3 to keep track of







that is pretty impressive. i'm in awe of all mama's to more than 2. with 2 you've got 2 arms, often 2 parents. 3 and you're outnumbered no matter what


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

jstar--hope it clears! the ickiest pink eye I've had to date turned out to be viral (adenovirus), but only knew it when it turned into the worst killer sore throat ever after the eye had been gooey for a couple days. blah. how's the work schtuff going??

mamameg, where are you????







:


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
mamameg, where are you????







:

I was about to ask the same thing! Anyone heard from her recently?


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

well i definitely think it is viral and the doc said my throat and nose were red too. showing an overall ick but at least my throat doesn't hurt. but then the goo is the bacterial part that the drops are helping.

thinking of mamameg too.

i am jamming. so far so good. so much for quitting my job!! i am just a greedy money monger







like it is too good to say no, kwim? i love this client though. yesterday was a work from home day where i was fielding phone calls with the 2 kiddos. isaac is in the background bouncing and yelling 'i want to talk i want to talk!' i had to sneak away to the basement to make a couple of calls. luckily my client has a 1yo himself. professional rep: blown!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Pinkeye is so grody. Eww.







:

Our holiday plans have been very much up in the air, but we had been thinking we were going to leave today. But I developed severe cramping (IUD) last night, and it's finally tapering off. I guess this is par for the course... there is a foreign object in there, after all.







:

Our excitement for the day... T cut his bangs with some nail scissors while the ST was here. He's gonna look *great* in the family pix.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

*giggle* oh, that's rich!

Sol has been giving her dolls haircuts in the last few days, shorter and shorter, and I'm just praying she doesn't turn them on her own hair...

The girls sucked my lifeblood today. I don't know how it happened but man, it happened. They are both SOOOO into mama it's overwhelming. No matter where I am, there they are. They BOTH want to be in my lap, they BOTH want to be nursing, they BOTH want whatever it is I'm doing. I just want to scream and run away! gaaaaah!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Ditto what jstar said about mamas of three and being outnumbered. I am amazed at those of you who manage it. Danile, I hope you really are able to get SOME rest so you can have your homebirth.

Elsanne, I feel for you, mama! It must be hard to have two nurslings for such a long time (though I am sure it has its sweet moments too). I was a bit sad when L decided he was done nursing after my milk came back in for W, but now I think I'm glad to have only one nursling. Are the girls recently this clingy? Is something new happening in the life of your family to cause this uber-mommy-need? Whatever is going on, I hope you get some space to be you soon. Gah!

KK, how is are the crampies now?

Jstar, I made some CPR teaching calls today, w/ L in the background repeating something over and over and over









As I've mentioned before, L is often delayed in his developmental stuff. Well, the past few weeks, he has finally hit that phase where he wants to do everything. by. him. self. If I do something for him, he undoes it and then redoes it himself. So he's struggling and learning to do a lot of things he couldn't, like take off his coat, pull down his pants and pull-ups, take off his shoes, etc. Honestly, I'm so relieved that it isn't even annoying, even as he's crying and frustrated but not letting me help him.

Megan, come out come out, wherever you are!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

FF---yay for stubborn, do-it-myself! boy!!

jstar---here's a peek at my chunky monkey for ya!









Yay Wednesday that's like friday....off to see what E has gotten herself into while I showered and blogged...

can't wait for this weekend when my early xmas present should get here....supah cheap deal on a dell laptop! just need to figure out wireless router stuff....


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

awww what a snugglebug! all of your kiddos have georgous big eyes









i'm gearing up for another (crazy) day here. i was already stressing about it so much last night i couldn't fall asleep. which is soooooooo counterproductive







:

i have to wrangle a stinky isaac into the shower when i get off here. he's not very into that anymore. and then i volunteered to take our friend to the airport. then school drop and go to my boss' office to help her get this submission done and to the client. with my little EIT (engineer-in-training) in tow. (after getting an engineering degree you have to take an 8 hr test to get an EIT certificate. you then take another 8-hr test to get your license). then off to isaac's school feast at 11:30. and then home to cook cook cook as much stuff as i can today. (and first must clean the kitchen to be able to cook). the turboclaudia's are coming over for the feast (if they aren't scared of my pink eye. still pink but definitely much improved!)







:

busy!

i love my dell laptop! i called my dsl provider and they walked me through the wireless setup. with screamers in the background









els - you really are amazing to be nursing both. i am pretty sure my resentment of isaac nursing would be the straw.that.broke.the.camel's back. i just know i couldn't cope. i admire mamas that can.

i think L's do it himself phase is cute too. he wants to DO IT







all of it!

yipes cramping. it sounds like your uterus just took a few days to go HEY what's going on in here, kk.









ok. i better the get the ball rolling here. happy wednesday-that-is=a-friday!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving Eve, everyone!

Well, I wouldn't be nursing Sol, so don't give me too much credit. We had fully weaned while I was pregnant, and started back up when A was born, but had to limit her to morning and eve since she was a little (!) obsessive about it. So, that's where we're at with it. I am dying to not be nursing any more, and I'm already getting Sol ready for when she turns 4 to not be nursing. I think I'll wean them both simultaneously. 4!!! I never thought. I do not love it, although it has it's tender moments.

Henry is just the cutest. They really do look so much like the same family! Fancy that!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Crampies are better, but now I feel barfy (??? must be something from the kids) but we're going to head out anyway.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi all-

Reading along and smiling and laughing and giving virtual thumbs-up and hugs, etc...end-of-the-quarter madness here, with papers galore and two more weeks to go. I have tomorrow off, 24-hr call Friday, then the rest of the weekend kind of off, but I have to do homework. Blah. But then school is done on the 7th (except for one more call shift) and I have off until Jan. 4. Yay for long breaks!

Danile, I hope baby stays in there just a couple more weeks.

I couldn't even handle two, let alone three.

KK, hope cramping resolves.

I'm looking forward to turkey!

Sarah


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

What's Thanksgiving w/o a ]little punkin' pie???

Speaking of which, I have to find some time to bake one w/ C later....


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

That's so stinkin cute Heather!!!







I love it!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

what a lil punkin!

well the stress part of the day is over. now i can dawdle around the house. i think wow, only 1pm instead of my usual get home at 6pm and try to get a head start on thanksgiving.

the feast at preschool was cute and yummy. i perched on a miniature chair with ebin in the ergo.

c,drduyujjjuuyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzyyyyy

typing from isaac. i think ebin is ready for a non-car nap


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Heather, those pics of HJ are mega-CUTE!

Jstar, no-one at our house got the pink-eye.









Elsanne- it sounds like you're ready for a break! Fair enough.

KK- hopefully you don't have to do the driving

Sarah-









I have a Babe still up, his sleep has been wonky lately







:. I NEED my alone time, babe!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Heather, agreed that the cuteness in your household is outta control. Wow. three! I am just in awe.
Is it true what they say: that the transition one - two (children) is harder than the transition two - three?

This afternoon (Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!) we are going to Michoacan, a beautiful region of Mexico, about 4 hrs away from here. I'm going to teach a workshop there and the hostess has cabins out in nature and so I'm bringing the whole fam damily, even the dog! I'm excited and happy for a little "vacation", even though in my brief experience travelling with my girls it is usually anything but.

Viet, to give him some props, has been on his absolute best behavior, cooking, contributing economically as he is able, helping out with the girls. It's a nice wave we're riding. He also misses no opportunity to make me feel beautiful and, um,







:attractive...so he's earning mega points lately.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

hi guys,
just checking in to say "hi" and happy thanksgiving to you all.

HF-what a cutie! I love your pics.

KK-I hope you're feeling better. Did we miss you on your way out to visit fam?

els-I love that you also say "fam damily." Thought dh and I were the only ones.

We're making sweet potatoes and a pie to take to a friend's home later today, so lots to do this morn.

I'm very thankful for my May Mamas on this holiday.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm chuckling at the idea of Elsanne having a dog. I had no idea and I think it's super cute! Do any other MMFs have a dog?

Happy TG to everyone! Hope the day is full of love and thanks and yummy food.

Like how I just rolled back into the thread as if I've been here all along? I'm slick like that. Or at least I think I am.









Thanks for the asking where I've been. Sure does make a girl feel loved.







: I've been lurking, not spending quite as much time online, so that leaves me reading 30 posts at a time and then responding seems overwhelming and I can't stand just coming in and posting about myself without interacting on some level, but then I feel like I don't want to leave anyone out and so I just don't post.







THIS sort of cycle is the story of my life, I tell ya. I lag behind, try to catch up, being overwhelmed, do nothing. Niiiiiiiiiiice.

Anyway, things here are.... GOOD! Better than they have been in a long time. Lots of loving support, good communication, taking care of business, and having FUN.

So I started posting an hour or more ago and I got pulled away by all 3 kids and the husband, and now I am preoccupied with the fact that i have to make an apple pie this morning, so this post is going to get wrapped up sooner than I would like. But I'm going to post it anyway! Normally, I would get flustered and delete it. I saw somewhere (maybe Oprah?) that not completing things is the sign of a perfectionist - if I can't do it perfectly I won't do it at all. Not totally sold on the idea, but I mean, if Oprah is touting it, it MUST BE TRUE!!!!









Oh, just met my brother's little baby boy this week for the first time. He and his wife and baby Michael are out from Indiana for the holiday and it's so sweet to have a tiny 6 mo old around. SO CUTE! And MELLOW! He will sit with anyone for long periods of time, even if you are not playing with him. Yesterday, my mom sat and read a magazine for 30 min while holding him and he just chilled in her lap. Where do people get kids like that???? And my brother is just over the moon. Fatherhood suits him well. Which is great to see, because we were all a little worried. He can be pretty detached and grumpy, but he's happier than I have ever seen him. Pretty cool.

Anyway, gotta run. Apples need peeling and my little helpers are getting impatient.

Gobble Gobble!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
I'm chuckling at the idea of Elsanne having a dog. I had no idea and I think it's super cute! Do any other MMFs have a dog?

Like how I just rolled back into the thread as if I've been here all along? I'm slick like that. Or at least I think I am.









not completing things is the sign of a perfectionist - if I can't do it perfectly I won't do it at all.


a) Tee hee! I have the GREATEST DOG EVER. Her name is Reina and I have posted pics of her on my blog for your enjoyment.

b) YES. You are sooo smooooth. I love the attitude I perceive in this statement, it makes me smile.

c) A-HA! Yay for an excuse! Does this apply to people who start many things but only finish a few? It sounds good to say, "I'm a perfectionist" instead of "I am a lame ass".









Oh, and whenever you feel that way about participating in this thread, just remember, it's all about you (that's what I do). There are no rules.

*muah*


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Happy Turkey Day MMF!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oops! Or... other such delectable dishes if you are vegetarian or allergic!









Here's to surviving the holidays!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

happy thanksgiving to some of my most favorit-est people in the whole wide world!

so thankful you are all in my life, even if it is only "virtually" for many of you. you were all the beginning of me creating my parenting support community, and i hope you will be around in my life for a very long time.

hope you are all having a relative-ly (double meaning intended) low stress day, enjoying some yummy food and a day surrounded by family...

much love,
~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Has everyone had their fill of turkey/tofurkey?? My bird came out extra yummy and I felt quite accomplished getting everything on the table w/ no help yesterday! C's pumpkin pie was delish!

Thought of KK yesterday as I think I have/had a cyst on the left side that may/may not of ruptured or was just exquisitely painful. Blah. Just switched my PCP so have to wait til Dec 1st to get an appt or at least for a referral for an u/s.... ouch. ouch. ouch.

Lovely cool fall day here and we were out back playing in the leaves for a bit. They so need to be raked, but I'll leave that to DH!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

it feels so good to sit on my tushy this morning after all the busy busy busy past few days. i think i cooked my turkey about an hour too long but i still can't wait to tuck into some leftovers. actually i think i need my breakfast slice o punkin pie right about now. (made from scratch by bill!)

we have a dawg. kinda dark. here's a blurry one

max. the big bad maxi pad. he's old and stanky and in desparate need of a bath. he was our first baby and attempt at coparenting









ok someone is thirsty


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

jstar's dog is the coolest, mellowest (but also very persistent at trying to get people food at all times) black and white dog with the best, most expressive ears.

thanks again for having us over, jess! it was a mellow, low-key turkey day with you and your fam. and delicious, too. i thought about having pumpkin pie for breakfast, too, but we had a scoop of cranberry salad along with our bagels instead.









~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I totally had pie for breakfast! How fun that the TurboStars got together!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Aww! I wish I lived closer to some MMF's! Sounds like you guys had a blast. We had fun too though... and now to check on my own slice of pumpkin pie. My breakfast was deviled eggs.







: (It's the first time I've been able to eat eggs in any form without gagging. Which is a real challenge when the Bradley nutrition program calls for 2 a day.) My mom made them with cream cheese in the mix... and it was DELISH!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Darn all you pie breakfast eaters! I had to skip the pumpkin pie altogether this year due to Jett's dairy allergy. It wasn't too hard yesterday because there was just SO MUCH FOOD. But this morning, that pie was staring me in the face and I cursed at it as I bitterly slammed the fridge closed. I settled for a spoonful of cool whip, but it was a meager substitute.







:


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Our friend made a pumpkin cheesecake that was divine! I don't like pumpkin pie, but this cheesecake was awesome. I'm wishing I had some of that now. DH made a pear and cranberry pie and it was great, but I kind of miss the traditional apple pie.

It sounds like everyone had good holidays. We didn't do much the day after. Mostly dealt with about 3 of G's temper tantrums. And, he's starting to have bad dreams and is getting scared of going to bed, so bedtime was a little trickier last night. Being a 3-year-old must be one of the hardest things in the world (maybe after being said 3-year-old's parent!). I do wonder sometimes if adding a sibling to the mix has messed up his life forever because he really wasn't like this as much before she came. But, she's definitely a part of the family now and I have to hope he'll value it in a few years. Right now, though, he pushes her and hits her occasionally, just "so she'll cry" he says. Where did my sweet little guy go? He really can still be sweet and loving most of the time...then he'll be yelling the next minute. He told me yesterday that he missed being a baby and that he misses nursing. He told me all this while I was holding him like a baby. He's never asked to nurse since A was born, but it's obvious he does miss it. We talked about how whenever he misses it, we can cuddle because that's really the part he wants. So, I think that little conversation was a big part of his behavior lately.

enough rambling on that ... I could go on and on an on! Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

oh, and heather, I'm so impressed that you managed to get a whole Thanksgiving dinner ready all by yourself with 3 kids! You're amazing.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

oh jacqueline - i've had many moments of wondering the same thing about 'ruining' isaac's life. it seemed like it changed him for the worst for a long while there. his bad behaviors (and my frustration with them) were accentuated. and i missed my little guy who knew he was the center of my world rather than being the little guy who was acting out to get my undivided attention. but now 6 months later he seems to be chilling out a bit (even though yes there are the being mean to the baby moments). our whole summer of bedtimes seemed rough and now it has mellowed a lot. isaac is asking to go to bed and is much more flexible with whenever i need to go rock ebin (during the middle of a story or whatever). isaac also frequently plays 'baby snake' or baby skunk and wants to pretend he's nursing. so we play that game







who knew snakes nursed eh???









i've actually been amazed how gentle and tolerant max has been with isaac (and all the kids in general). it's because he knows there are many snacks to be had !!!







yep he's an awful beggar

i wish i had pumpkin cheesecake for breakfast myself!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Okay, so I used my bitterness over not having pumpkin pie for breakfast as fuel for another culinary concoction. I took the leftover mashed potatoes and mixed them with some green onion, egg, flour and cornmeal, s&p, and fried up little potato pancakes.























Mia went through a similar transition to Jett being around. She "missed nursies" and still just has to give the nursies a kiss from time to time. She has some aggression towards him, but over time, that has decreased. Unless he is trying to mess with whatever tower she is building, but that's different than aggression out of jealousy.

Love the dogs!!!! We are thinking of getting one next year, after Jett is ~2 yrs old. So exciting!

Someone's crying. Gotta go.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

on "ruining" our child's life by having another child: this thought crossed my mind only once, just after i found out i was pregnant again and bill and i had a tearful evening about marek not being our baby anymore. but honestly, i love my sister and despite the many angry moments we had when we were growing up, aside from my parents, she is the one person i know that will always be there for me no matter what, and i know this is a good thing for our children to have, too. so i had that tearful evening and then i just dove into believing that having a sibling is one of the best thing for a kid to have.

ok, enough waxing philosophical about that.

oh, and i received my socks package in the mail from my secret sock mmf







: , but i am waiting to open it until i send my package out. my motivation...

~claudia


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh, migraines.

I cried a bit when I got closer to birthing baby #2- thoughts about ruining the lentil's life, the big disruptions, forcing my baby to grow up- it was all very overwhelming. But I was comforted knowing that I was also giving the lentil something very important- a life-long ally. Good for me. can't think straight.

damn migraine.

need to stop online. thinking of everyone. still need to get out and buy my socks for the exchange. I have my eye on a certain pair, but I wanted to confirm the deets before I shelled out cold hard cash.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

emmalole - migraine BAD. :vibes:

Thanksgiving was a great success - we had a crown roast of pork, which was fantastic. Mashed potatoes, stuffing, green bean casserole, cranberries, gravy, all the good stuff just no turkey.

Those leftover potato pancakes sound soooo awesome.

We have two dogs, both of whom predate the children. The First and Best Dog Ever, and the Highly Annoying Hyper Dog. They're both big and both fantastic with the kids. Though to be honest, while I've had dogs all my life and love them tons, right now I don't think I would replace them







:

Re: the second child and ruining the first one's life - I think it's a hard transition for the first baby. But it's also a fact of life, you know? And I do believe siblings are an amazing gift. Our transition to two was really hard on Caitlyn - in one horribly memorable event, when I lost my patience and yelled at her, she ran sobbing upstairs to her bed. I took some time to collect myself, get the babe settled, and went up to give her a big hug and talk it out (read: apologize to her) and I found her in her bed, sobbing, cradling a portrait that we'd had taken when I was newly pregnant with Allison. Like this was her memory of back when times were good... Oh, it killed me to say the least. Fast-forward three years or so, and though there have been many difficult moments and many sibling struggles, today the two of them spent the majority of the day playing sweetly together, Cailtyn even tucking her sister in bed for her nap







: and just wonderful sweetness all around.

My socks are ready to go







: am I supposed to reveal myself to my giftee? Or is it a forever secret?


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Back.

Tired.

It wasn't so bad, but then, I've lowered my expectations to practically none.














: Mil managed to be irritating about some things (what's new?). Just glad it's OVER. I swear, though, that road over the mts and back gets longer and longer and longer.







:x 3 The drive itself was pretty hellacious, and then to have mil constantly harranging us/trying to guilt us about when we're going to visit next, how short she thinks the visit is, etc. was pretty irritating.







: (No, "I'm so glad you could make it. I realize that it's a BIG hassle to cram all of you in the car and drive over."--that's what my dad said.)

Re #2 (or beyond): I think I had more angst than was necessary about what I was "doing" to T by having Z. Honestly, I really do think they're better off with sibs. Sure, they squabble some, but they also play together a lot.

Ferget the pumpkin pie... I want cheesecake. Too bad I can't have it.

All is good in IUD land. And that's all I'm saying.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Oh yeah. Will someone pm me sock rules? I'm forgetful.







:


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Crap. I knew this was going to happen. We applied for health insurance, and the rest of the family was accepted and I was denied. I'm going to appeal it, but I don't have a lot of optimism.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

crud, KK!! That bites. Grrrr.

It's monday and I'm feeling







: ....holiday is OVER and back to everyday busy busy...

KK and anyone else in the know....what's a good source for info on cysts? I'm really thinkign that's what's going on. Just have to wait another week til I can see my new primary doc and go from there...


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Heath, can you call your old ob/gyn dr? I think the only way they can confirm cyst (and rule out anything else) is by doing an u/s. And obviously, if you have *extreme* pain (like difficulty standing, feeling faint, feeling barfy), you need to head to the ER.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I can, but I'd need a referral for the u/s and wouldn't be able to get one til I can see the new pcp after 12/1. Pain is better than it was at Thanksgiving so will just wait and see. But yes, might help to call the mw anyway and see if they would see me sooner than my next appt....

Rain, rain go away!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Crap. I knew this was going to happen. We applied for health insurance, and the rest of the family was accepted and I was denied. I'm going to appeal it, but I don't have a lot of optimism.









: That totally stinks, kk.

Just thought I'd break up the Heath/KK dialog going on over here.









Got back last night from our Thanksgiving away. It was nice to see everyone and stuff ourselves silly.

I have my sockies, just need to send them off to the lucky recipient.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Oh, so after not buying groceries for about two weeks, I get katie loaded in the car, get set to go to the grocery store, and my car is dead. Grr. It wouldn't start about a month ago, so we replaced the battery. Worked fine. Now it's dead again. I'm thinking alternator, perhaps? But I can't call the shop to get it in for repair until I know if it can be jumped or if it has to be towed. But dh is working late tonight, so now I'm stranded and don't know what to do. I was so looking forward to getting out of the house today, and I hate this trapped feeling.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

heath: definitely read the cyst section in women's bodies, women's wisdom by christiane northrup.

kk: poop on the insurance sitch.

destructo stefan followed me into the office and is wreaking havoc, so gotta go...

~claudia


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

x-posted with sherri... poop on cars...

does it click when you turn the key, sherri? if so, it might be the alternator. if not, still might be alternator and battery is just dead, dead, dead.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

it does absolutely positively nothing when I put the key in and try to start it up. Same thing happened when the battery was dead last time, and the same thing happened when my alternator went bad in another car I had about ten years ago. I'd like to think it just needs a jump, but seriously doubt it given the fact that it is a brand new battery and should hold a charge without being driven for five days. I'm just so pissed because it is such an inconvenience and I reaaaallllly wanted to go to Target today.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

School is almost done
Two more weeks of hell and work
Can spirit survive?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

very nice haiku, sarah-bee.








to you

~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

our furnace is down. each time i got up to feed ebin last night i thought 'we REALLY NEED SOME INSULATION' but it turns out it really was 50 deg in his room. or colder. 4pm and i am stilllllllllll waiting for the repairman. we're all freezing and cranky. there really isn't a good way to keep wet baby hands warm.

toof no. 2 is through!

that sucks about the health insurance kk







we just watched sicko this weekend. no big surprises there.

sucks about the car too sherri







:

ok. too (two) many cranky kids.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

KK, that's rotten about the insurance. Was that Cobra? I thought they had to cover everyone if you were covered before. Ugh.

Heather, I hope you're feeling better! I'm worried about you having pain this soon after HJ's birth.







keep us posted.

I might be able to mail my sockies tomorrow









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
destructo stefan followed me into the office and is wreaking havoc, so gotta go...

This made me smile and laugh. We call Ethan "Captain Destructo" or "Captian Chaos" on a *very* regular basis.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
School is almost done
Two more weeks of hell and work
Can spirit survive?









: and







: the haiku!

jstar, furnace trouble = BAD. Mega-hugs to you. I hope they get there soon and that it's a quick, easy, and cheap fix. Do you have any other heat sources?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Claudia--thanks for the rec...put it on request at the library, but also going to B&N on Friday so will look for it there and see if I can read/skim it while I ply E with m&m cookies or something.







:

I guess the 'good' thing is that the new doc is one that was recommended by my chiro way back after E was born, but just now feeling the need to take her suggestion for a more holistically minded doc.







:

Sherri---ack! on the car/dead battery thang. Luckily we live within walking distance of our local mechanic, but sounds like no such luck for you. I dread the thought of ever having car trouble now that I have kiddos who need to get here and there and back again.

jstar--hope you all are warm and toasty by now! That happened once in the apt we lived in before C was born (while pg w/ her) and we froze our butts off.

sarah--two weeks. two weeks. and then you are fuuuuhrreeeee!! Already jealous of the fab time you all are going to have over the christmas break in a warm(er) locale!

This







: day is over...phew! Monday sure kicked my butt. HJ is snoozing now so I'm going to attempt to get a catnap in before he wakes up to eat (again!) Nights are looooong again so methinks a growth spurt or some reverse cycling (can they do that at this age?) to compensate for his crappy half the day eating due to reflux pain. We see the GI tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ah well cheap wasn't in the cards. (but neither was super expensive.) the ignitor was cracked. just having them step foot in the house sets you back $150 before they add the parts and labor. fun! and i wouldn't say i'm toasty yet but at least the thermostat is on its way up. i'm going to have to turn it up to 75 to defrost. we usually keep it on a pretty cool 65-68ish because this old house has no insulation and it is like throwing money out the (drafty)windows. insulation is high on the must-do list. and 2 windows need to be replaced for sure.

we don't have any wood-burning heat source here (which i think sucks) but i brought the space heater down from upstairs. we have probably 13 foot ceilings in the living room though so it didn't do much unless you were touching it







(one of those radiator oil heater things). this house used to have woodstoves in the kitchen, living room and upstairs but they were all removed. the holes for the stove pipes are still there though and if we rerouted the gas furnace exhaust out the side of the house instead of up the chimney we could put a wood stove in the living room. we talk about that a lot. thinking further on down the line when we don't have a 'crawler'. or we could get a gas stove. but i'm really interested in wood because i know winter storms can cause long power outages and it would SUCK.

the fearless landscapers started laying flagstone today. yay!

i need to go sock shopping. (which will be fun!)

babe awakens! and i need a chow-a (the prospect of wet hair seemed too cold before but we're hosting birthday festivities for our friend tonight).


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Sherri- blech on the let-down of expectations for an outing, as well as on the annoying car prob.

KK- I hope you get the care you need soon, somehow.

HF- I echo the concern that you get yerself checked out for pain so soon after birth. (I know, easier said than done). When the moon was full this month, I thought of you, and your one month old.







I'm interested to hear what the GI doc has to say. May your road be easier to walk with the health of this child...

Jstar- our church is helping raise money for habitat for humanity, and I was having bitter feelings about helping someone ELSE get a house, but hearing your story makes me thankful that anything that goes wrong where we live is someone else's responsibility.







: Brrrrr...

Sarah- may your winter break be restful and fun, when it comes.

Hi everyone else! Loosing my posting inspiration.

Oh, I did want to ask, though, are we supposed to reveal ourselves to the giftee? I vote we do. I have always treasured the ball that HF knit for L for the 1st birthday exchange, and I think of her when I see it, which makes it even more special.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Hey May Mamas!

Just a quick check in. Sorry my posts are mostly selfish lately... give me some time... I'm out of school in two weeks.









I don't see any other need for bed rest specifically... I made it to the 36 week mark and am confident I'll make it till Thursday which will be 37. Baby is doing great... I'm doing as well as can be expected the last two weeks of a quarter...







It's snowing and I'm in love. I hope we get at least a foot! (High Expectations for our area... but I LOVE it!)

I should be studying... so I'll go back into lurkdom...

Hugs to all the mamas dealing with furnaces, cysts, and crappy insurance people... some days really bite!







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

re: sock rules: send by dec 3rd (a week from today). spend no more than ten bucks. let's do the reveal to everyone else starting next friday dec 7th. that gives everyone who sends late the chance for their giftee to receive mail.

must go put the big-little man to bed now...

~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

*yawn* Last night was spectacularly bad. I was up w/ HJ (4 hours) almost as much as I slept. (4.5 horus) Not a good ratio! Though DH did give me an extra hour and a half to sleep in after his morning feed so that helped. Just had a diet soda w/ lunch because I am way sleepy and there's no coffee in the house even if I wanted it.







:

Girls theoretically taking an early nap now and then off to the GI.

Danile--yay, for things getting close! Hope school finishes up w/o too much trouble/hassle.

FF--you are so right about the advantages of a landlord. We have a not so nice plumbing leak that is ruining part of our kitchen floor. Don't even want to know what we're going to need to fix that! We also are supposed to replace our oil tank at some point, but they filled us up at the end of last season (why I have no idea!) so that got put off. Boring home repairs irk me.

I say we reveal the giftee/gifter after we've had time to guess? I'm totally breaking the rules though.









Well all is quiet so I should get the diaper bag and snacks to go ready so it only takes 20 minutes to get out the door and not 30... Why is it that three makes me run around like a chicken w/ my head cut off? And then as KK observed a while back...you have everything ready and then somebody poops...







:


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
And then as KK observed a while back...you have everything ready and then somebody poops...







:

I agree! Although for me last night it was poop in the bathtub just as Alison walked out the door for a moms-night-out. Eleanor didn't want to get out, Annie didn't care that she pooped, and I stood there for a loooooog minute thinking "great, now what do I do with two poop covered kids?" My mom laughed her a$$ off as she calmly brought in more towels.

Big hugs to you Heather for handling three - and without sleep! May it be an easy afternoon. I will be thinking good thoughts about the GI appointment.

KK - ugh, insurance and lack of in particular totally sucks.

I am doing well. Not spectacular, but I think that I feel resigned that there is no way for me to do everything that I am supposed to be doing, let alone doing much of it well. It helps to have my mom here, but not so much that I feel settled. I haven't been posting much because I am feeling kind of blah with not much to say except "hey, I am reading along and I still love you guys"

MMF


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

icky pooey!!









and we had many instances of the poo right before walking out the door this summer. luckily pooping has become a more seldom occurring event for the baby.

i miss my landlord(s) beth. seriously. we could have summered in europe with the amount of cash spent on the roof, new electrical box and other home repairs in the last 6 months. i'm just waiting for our water main to go a la sarahbee







:

at least now doug is not talking about moving all the time. he's into staying which is nice.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
I am doing well. Not spectacular, but I think that I feel resigned that there is no way for me to do everything that I am supposed to be doing, let alone doing much of it well. It helps to have my mom here, but not so much that I feel settled. I haven't been posting much because I am feeling kind of blah with not much to say except "hey, I am reading along and I still love you guys"

MMF


SOOOOO hearing this Lisa.

Just returned from a trip to Michoacan, lots of deets to share but it was all good, if not flea-infested.

gotta run. This is your drive-by, lameass excuse of a post that I ain't ashamed to post,
smoochie boochies,
e

ps: sarahbee, LOVED the haiku. When the going gets tough, the tough get succinct.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

just a quickie before I head to bed...

HJ was 11.4 at his GI appt---up 2 from birth!! yay! Got to see our favorite NP today as well and happy w/ the plan re: meds. If you're going to have 3 reflux kiddos, I guess it helps to have an awesome GI.

*yawn* lets hope the babe doesn't reprise last night's fun.

and a random question to stay on topic







----

What are your may babes into these days??

C loooooves drawing, printing letters and anything crafty. I just got her a whole bunch of blank books from barebooks.com ---some for her to doodle in and some that we can do little crafty collage (stealing from the lentil!) projects in.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

The final word on insurance is that no one will cover me unless the cysts are excluded. I don't see the point of getting insurance if it doesn't cover the cysts... even if I don't opt for surgery, the regular u/s wouldn't be covered. And even if I don't opt for surgery, I need coverage for the unlikely possibility of emergency surgery in the case of torsion.

I think if we want to go forward with the plan of dh freelancing (which I'm questioning), I may need to just *have* the surgery (on COBRA) so I'm insurable.

No stress here. Nope. None at all.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Crap, KK, not like you even have true options. Suckity suck.

E had her IFSP/6mos review today and she's down to only 1x/month for ot/pt. Yay!

C brought a present to school (I helped) for her bestest friend's bday and she has another girl's bday party on Saturday (her first party invite!) ---fun to see her develop socially (finally) and get some positive feedback from her teachers/therapists. double yay!

I have no idea what's for dinner which probably means spaghetti. Though I really want to go to the store and get some yummy italian sausage to go with, but don't know if I dare attempt it. Need also to find the girls advent calendars because holy crap it's december on saturday!

*yawn*


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i just bought an advent calendar because isaac asks daily if THIS is christmas eve. he is such a consumer toy monger and i don't know how i can instill some more philanthropic views in the kid you know? i've been talking about how we need to buy and GIVE presents to special people. or just talking about winter in general and like 'hey' christmas wasn't just about santa to begin with.

kk - my first thought when you posted about the insurance was that it must the cysts. and my 2nd thought was that if you cobra'd they would have to cover the surgery because you were continuing your previous coverage under which you discovered the cysts. i can see why it is a preexisting condition from their point of view for any new insurance. (not that i agree with it). and from all that insurance possible emergency situation angle the lowest 'risk' path appears to be to have the surgery and get that clean bill of health to move on to whatever long term insurance plan you want to have.







scary when decisions like that have to be made for the 'wrong' reasons, but still made nevertheless







i was billed for my u/s and it was $300. which isn't bad. but any kind of surgery--gah.

what is isaac into. COINS. still coins. everywhere always. obsessed with coin machines too. he lovingly placed a pile of quarters on ebin's blanket next to him the other day so we had to have the 'poin and baby' talk. he shoots webs constantly. like 'let's get your clothes on' gets a response of jumping into some superhero pose and shooting me with a web including sound effects. always. stuffed toys. he got a *giant* elephant at ikea which he carries around and takes in the car. and he loves his mickey mouse. he has a shopping cart and likes to put mickey in and his 'things' (ie. he is homeless







: ) but that's what he sees and asks about as we're driving around town. he likes drawing too. and stamping with this little sanrio stamp set he has. (no actual letter or shape drawing here yet but he is starting to focus on coloring only in certain areas or staying in lines or whatever. i think he only knows a handful of letters by sight and definitely isn't anywhere near writing them.)

i hear end of nap noises from upstairs


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Jstar, you crack me up with your Isaac stories. I especially love how you spell things as he really says them. Loved the poin and baby talk. For some reason that got my funny bone.









Carpity carp indeed on the insurance/cyst/surgery thang. Nothing like feeling backed in a corner, no?









Final diagnosis on the car is this: for a few weeks now, my rear wiper has been on the blink. It's temperamental and works when it feels like it. Seems that it isn't docking properly therefore draining my battery. So, that's about 135 to fix, which is way better than the 600 or so I was guesstimating to fix something in the charging system.









seems there was actually something on topic I was going to post, but now can't remember. Oh, yes, Heath's question. Katie is totally into art, play do, drawing etc. She's way better than Sarah was at this age at coloring inside the lines, and drawing actual pictures with sky and sun and flower type details. And I have a couple dry erase books with letters and she loves to practice her letters. She can write a few too on her own, which excites ehr greatly. She loves anything crafty.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

drive-by post...

Sol loves arts n crafts too. Her drawing impresses me and has seen huge leaps and bounds lately.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

morning!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I just LOVE IT when Amara sleeps in, which is like, never, but it is happening today. Yaaay!

I am doing the







thing and loving that.

I had a great dream where I got together with the owner of the mega-house and we were TTC.








It was a delightful dream.

I went to bed with the girls last night so I feel well rested.

Lots of Sleep + Lots of Coffee = Happy Morning Mama


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Well no sleep for me
Lovely laboring mama
Now my shift is done

(no baby yet, sigh)


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

sarah you're sleep deprived and you don't even have an infant to contend with!! but you get to see brand spankin new babes which is just







:

i am sooooooo tired. ebin is sleeping HORRIBLY and i feel terrible. i am so positive i will never be doing this again. i am in the keeping the eyes on the prize mode that oh....maybe in a year i'll get to sleep. he'll sleep. we'll all sleep.

coffee is my friend too. split shot latte this morning since i won't be nursing babe until 5ish. i don't even pump until after i get home.

quite the dream elsanne









i hope my post didn't sound too callous, kk. i was trying to say something like i was drawing the same conclusions about the scenario before you posted the deets. it probably came out wrong.

doug got a brand spankin new truck last night







he's had a work truck in our name and yesterday they did a fleet lease through their company for 2 new trucks to pass one of their old ones down to their new (awesome) foreman. so he got a double cab and the whole fam can now fit in the truck! wooooo. camping just got a whole lot easier. and we have one less loan in our names. yay! it's a diesel. so giant i do not even want to drive it. for the first time since he started the company doug has hired GOOD employees. i think 3 new ones in the last week or so. he stole half of another company's employees. his biz is such a niche trade it is SO hard to find anyone that knows what they are doing that isn't a total crackhead. because they're the only ones that can't hold a job


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

woot on new truck, jstar!

kk: i hate pre-existing condition clauses.

heath: how are you doing today?

els: ummm... that's a dream, sistah... wowza...

on an all about me note, i am getting so frickin' excited about hawaii for christmas, i can't even stand it.

~c


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

So flippin tired...another 3-5am partay here last night. Other than that okay...need to make dr's appt as soon as I can put HJ down. Also need to brave the PO to mail socks. TG for the automated machine!!! Hawaii sounds incredible!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Oh, Jess, no offense at all. I half feel the same way myself. (And half of me is pissed off about it.) It's just the likelihood that I'd lose an ovary (and that we haven't decided for sure on a #4) that is stopping me. Now that I know I'm going to do COBRA, I know which acupuncturist to pursue, too... I'm not going to sit on my butt about this. Also, dh found out some good news: state law here is that after 12 mos of self-employment, we have to be allowed to opt for the group plan, and they can't deny me coverage--major







(even though they can deny me in the interim). I want to confirm this in writing, but it makes the whole self-employment thing feel a lot less risky.

I'm trying to be more cheerful today (after feeling very "poor me" yesterday).

I want to write long details response to everyone (esp. about the not sleeping kids...







: I'm with you), but it'll have to wait a few hours.

Smoochie boochies.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Aw, Heath...bummah about the sleep woes. and jstar too. COOLNESS on the bigass diesel truck! How cool does he feel. I used to call those things, "penis-lengthening trucks", because oftentimes the owners buy them for that reason, it makes them mas macho. Doug did not buy it so he's not one of THOSE.

I sure do miss our Morning Goddess Renae.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

oh but he is







his little macho ego is like an overfilled balloon right now. dork. of course i pulled up to his office today and see these two giant trucks here (doug and eric are both rarely in the office at the same time) and my first comment was 'look at those BIG trucks with such TINY tires!' and i just knew that would rib them







it did. if they buy tires i will KILL them. they're out looking at ladder racks and bed liners right now. boys and their toys i swear. overgrown KIDS!!!

doug was such a 'cool' skater kid when i got together with him. beach bum volleyball type. and somehow he has morphed into a total ******* hick construction worker. he doesn't have all the traits (thank gawd) but yeah...lots of em. i never would have guessed this back in 1995. but he's come a long way in being a capable kick-ass guy. those 2 left their old company together to start this one and that company is now doing NO work locally (3 yrs later). their jobs are out in montana and wyoming now. so D&E have definitely made a place for themselves in the market here (and i'm proud of them). and i will take full credit for watching over their shoulders and TELLING them what to do financially and just generally riding their asses because this is one scary ship to steer! STRESS. and good at the same time. all i know is that new employees will translate into no owner paychecks at some point in the future. and that always sucks baloney

i miss renae too. and stories of rowan (isaac's birthday buddy)

heath- ebin was kind of having a party in the middle of the night himself. he has been wanting to go down for the night around 7:30ish instead of 9ish. but then he's jolly and cooing and rolling around his crib at 3am and definitely NOT sleeping. gah. tonight i might just deal with his crankiness and keep him up on purpose.

i let isaac stay up 'late' last night to watch the grinch. he sat completely still and watched the whole thing and loooooved it. i haven't watched it in its entirety in years. cute


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Okay, going back several days here...

Whenever I think of Renae, I think of her bouncing a needy baby.







I miss you, Renae, but I'll bet the baby has higher needs that we do!









I just wanted to nod about what Meg said about her bro's baby. Yeah, *some* people get mellow babies...

I grew up with people saying "fam damily", but I do not say it myself.







:

L is growing or teething or SOMETHING, because she is RESTLESS at night. And nurses using her teeth. (Ouch.) And then she wakes up at 6, totally refreshing, in a GREAT mood. (Unlike me.) This morning, she crawled over to me, sat on my head, and then started bouncing on it vigorously. At that point, I said to dh, "Honey, L is poopy."

I want a TurboStar! (or at least a TurboStar pie or get-together or something.)

Danile, eggs are one of my BIG pregnancy cravings. (Outside of pg, I feel kind of eh about them.)

One thing I'll say for not eating meat and not being able to eat eggs or dairy products (L's allergies)--you don't worry too much about feeling overstuffed after TG or gaining weight during the holidays.









Jacquie, Z has been talking about nursing lately, too (and he stopped *much* earlier than G). I try to give him the extra cuddles at those times, too. (He's also been nursing his teddy bears lately, too.)

No dog here (don't foresee getting one ever). Just don't want another butt to wipe.









Ug on migraines, EL. It seems like you've been having them more frequently (or am I imagining things?).

More to Heath on cysts... I agree with everyone else who expressed concern about the pain so soon after HJ's birth. I would think that because you were so recently pg and because you're exclusively bf'ing, your ovaries should be basically asleep. You might want to get things checked out soon, especially since you had a C (don't want to be alarmist, but could it have to do with the healing there?).

I think we should *all* be required to write haikus. After this monster post, of course.

I agree, poop on cars. Isn't it funny how cars don't fail when you're *not* driving them, and furnaces don't fail in the summer?

Our next Netflix movie is Sicko. Seems oh so appropriate.

Fern, *I* have bitter feelings about your church helping someone else (besides you and fam) get a house...

Go, go, go MCSB and Danile! 2 more weeks!

Poop in the bathtub.... never happened here. Nope. (And if you believe that...)

Yea on progress with E!

And again, Jess, I agree with what you wrote. (And it's been hard explaining it to dh, because he's not hard-hearted at all so he can't think like an insurance underwriter.)

Z... loves music. A *lot*. And people.

I think I basically sort of covered everything and everyone. Off to my MG class.







s


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Now for my monster post (so no haikus for me either):

Jess, I've enjoyed your posts lately- I feel like I'm getting a little window into jstarland.

KK, nothing like a cheerful, poopy babe on your face first thing in the morning.







:

I am unfortunately among the ranks of the sleepless. W gets up every one to three hours at night. Why is this happening? I don't nurse him every time (but I do nurse him every 3 hrs despite my constant resolve to try for longer stretches), and I always try some kind of in-the-sidecar soothing first. He was such a good sleeper before the teething hit, and now he's forgotten how to self-soothe back to sleep. Sigh.

About the Habitat for Humanity thing, it's not really my church's project. Our little house church is loosely associated with the United Methodist church. The district superintendent came for a church conference, and mentioned that the Methodist churches in our area are working together to build a Habitat house. So no one specifically asked ME to raise money to house someone ELSE. But it is kind of a bummer that way back when (last year??), the whole joining-the-income-sharing-community thing didn't work out. I must say though that our community does a lot to help us out, including pay medical bills we can't afford, a car repair this summer, etc. So my beef isn't really with my spiritual community, I was just feeling grumbly about being poor, and not feeling as generous as perhaps I ought









Elsanne- I wonder if subconsciously you want a third kiddo. Or, more woo woo, a third kiddo wants you. There was that whole unprotected oops, shortly after the IUD incident.







:

HF- hooray for good docs, and a plan you like!

TC- I'm excited FOR you. I personally wouldn't be that enthused about Hawaii (lived there a bit, so not as special), but I can feel your happiness and it makes me smile.

Sherri- glad you got the car thing figured out. I hate it when a problem is undiagnosed, so it's good that you know, and that it wasn't too spendy.

Hi Sarah, Megan, Lisa, Emily, Jacqueline, Danile, Renae, and anyone else I haven't chatted with lately!









What L's into these days:

1. Mittens. He is obsessed with mittens. He has 3 pairs, and must have one on or nearby at all times, often including mealtimes.
2. Stuffed animals and little figurines- he takes these old McD's toys my fil gives him, and has them converse and walk around.
3. Doing everything.by.him.self.
4. Being a proxy DJ- he is constantly picking songs that he wants us to play. 5. Coming up with reasons for things- he hasn't figured out how to ask "why," yet, but when we tell him to do/not do something, he'll say what he thinks the reason is, and then we'll give him feedback about that.

L doesn't have a clue about letters yet, but he likes to play with his letter magnets. He does funny things like grabbing an R and saying "L is for Mommy."







. His artwork is still nonrepresentational. It seems like he's working on the difference between back and forth motions and circular motions lately.

OK, that is enough gabbing for me tonight. Ta ta mamas!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

loving the megaposts
rocking wakey wakey babe
mama needs some sleep!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

You up way too early, heather!







:


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

ouchie cold morning
seems she wants to bite it off
lansinoh for me








:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i love it

beth i am sort of going for the 3-hour nursing stretches too. but i *try* to do some soothing and then most times just end up giving in to the boob. it is so hard. this morning at 5 he woke and it had only been 2 hours so i gave him a pat and left again. he did a little wail when he realized i left and then very quickly went back to quiet. but that was right when doug got up so he heard walking around 5 minutes later and said HEY I HEAR YOU!! so he got some boob after all

that is so cute about L and the mittens. AND cute that he has his own variation on the 'why' phase (because it really is sort of a trying phase). well isaac was in the 'why' phase for a while and then recently moved on to the 'what?' phase. his response to every single comment or question is 'what?' i thought he was stricken with hearing loss but it was his 'i don't quite understand' response. but so annoying because he was apparantly not understanding *anything*

i hate car problems too. because they're usually so $$$. sherri - that's pretty awesome it was a cheap fix and that you figured it out so that won't happen when you're out and about somewhere.

kk, i won't ruin sicko for you but i learned a thing or 2 about their denial processes







: i think it'll be all clear to your dh...and yes, so appropriate to watch that one right now. my insurance underwriter got transferred during the last month of my work coverage and they STILL are denying ebin (because he was born after the date i am assuming they got all the enrollee info). i've sent a letter and my employer has called and yadda yadda. thankfully we had a couple of months of overlap with our new insurance but grrrrrrrr. so annoying.

i have to say though he paints the british nhs in such a glowing light but my friend gina just died on the nhs. i don't know if they just wrote her off as a lost cause from day 1 (i think maybe they did). she went in with pain and they found a malignant 6 inch tumor on her ovary. they didn't operate for over a year. when she saw a doc here they told her they would have operated the next day on a tumor like that....possibly changing the outcome for her because at that point it had not spread. of course...if she had insurance in this country. but anyway. their birthing is more 'natural' than our birthing world here. they birth with midwives (most of the time i think). but you just get an on-call midwife so there isn't any chance to establish a relationship and bond with one particular person through your pregnancy. but you know.....free is always good!

i have lots to do today. housecleaning (blech) because MIL and SIL arrive tonight. sock mailing! baby present mailing! door painting! and right now....bagel making!

oh yes, i am downright envious of hawaii because i have never been!! i'd love to see it sometime. i'd love to go to *any* warm beach right now


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Love making bagels, jstar! They are so much work. but so yummy.

What's this about Hawaii? I scrolled back a few posts and found nothing? Am I blind?
I had doubts about Hawaii...being it's so totally touristy...and man, there's a REASON it's so touristy--it's great! I went on a tango trip--back pre-children, Tango was my Thang, and I worked with a woman who organized tango vacations, so that was my "pay"...it was great fun. Mega, huge, super fun...we went to the big island Hawaii and I found a fab little hippie nude beach to hang out on. It was, actually, the ONLY beach in the area--the coast was rocky and gorgeous, but not beach-y, where we were (near the volcanoes). *sigh*
Pre-children. When I was thin, carefree, and had a stellar figure...could travel at the drop of a hat...
I love them sooo much but wow, man, quality of life is just a teensy bit different. That said, I do think a woman sans children is somehow not fully realized as a woman.

Fern, not sure about that subconscious desire for #3. I am, however, subconsciously a bonehead, because I have not done anything to "take care" of that sitch, still. It's one more large-ish expense and when I'm having trouble making the rent...gah...


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

els: i (and my whole family and extended fam of my parents, my sis and her partner) are going to hawaii for christmas holidays. 2 weeks on kauai. mmm...

feeling mopey right now, though. maybe will OY about it.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

speaking of bagels---just finished my guilty pleasure/indulgence of a raisin bagel w/ sun butter and sprinkled with mini choco chips (they melt!)







:

tgif!

I think we're getting our tree this weekend if snow doesn't muck things up. yay christmas! Then I can wrap presents and see how long it takes E to get into them--she's very mischievous these days!

Have no idea what's for dinner which leaves me to ponder yet another







: grocery trip this week. I'm such a flake these days from lack of sleep.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey all,

Reading along, as usual, just not posting. I felt much better when fiddle told us a few weeks ago how it took her awhile to get back to posting regularly with 2 kiddos. And, I wasn't supa regular before, so ya know.

Anyway, KK-We get our own insurance as well (even though we're fortunate that the church reimburses us for the cost) and we're put in a "high risk" category because when you list your health history and every doctor's visit you've ever had, I actually put down chiropractic visits. Apparently, this means we have to pay more $$ because insurance cos. look poorly at regular visits like this. So, we are covered, but we pay a higher premium, and obviously, we don't get coverage for chiropractic. And we didn't have maternity coverage, either. I've yet to watch "Sicko" but I have a feeling it will just make me angrier. The whole insurance industry just makes me crazy!

Well, I was going to post more, but Miss A decided to wake up earlier than I thought she would, so I must go grab crying babe. We've also had sleeping woes, here. Well, she's sleeping, but only in bed with me. Since I'd gotten so used to her long stretch (often from 8 p.m. to 4 a.m.) I'm having troubles getting used to her being in bed with me. She wakes up every time I move even my pinkie! Now, I've been waking up with back pain cause I can't move when she's with me. And, I really need to go see the chiropractor!!!!!

oh, she stopped crying for now. let's see if she'll continue...

hf--we're getting a tree this weekend too! G is really excited about Christmas this year, so it will be fun. Except, I can't seem to find our stockings....I think they're somewhere in the crawl space. We're also going to a tree lighting in downtown tonight. We're in a small town, 3,400 people, so it will be pretty low key. Yet cold! It's only mid-30s here today and we got a tiny bit of snow.

Sherri-glad the car stuff wasn't too bad. We had a big expense on our older Honda last month (just regular maintenance) so I know how it feels!

Early naps today because I'm getting my haircut!!!!! I feel like I have to move heaven and earth to do it, though. Gotta take G & A to see dh at the church so I can drive another 40 minutes to my hairdresser. If I could find someone closer to us who can cut curly hair, I would. I just like her so much. Haven't been since mid August, so I'm really needing it. Especially with the great postpartum hair dropping!

TC-Hawaii sounds fabulous. I've never been and I love beaches, so I'm totally jealous.

Mailed my sock mail yesterday!!!

A's still quiet....

What G is into:
-music. he's making up his own songs, which is pretty funny.
-talking to himself incessantly. can't believe I was worried he didn't talk on time!
-race cars, monster trucks, snoopy & charlie brown (he saw the Christmas special the other day).

Okay, she's awake again. better go feed her before we leave anyway!

Hi to everyone else!!!!!!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I napped today--wooo hooo! Still tired though. Ah well. I did get good news though---found out my babysitter is available again--yay!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

wooot that HeathFeath! Woot nap, woot babysitter! Woot rested mamas!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

No one wants to join us for a 4am party??







:

Speaking of....C has her first little bday party for a school friend this afternoon. Still have to buy the present!







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i'll join for the 1-3am pacific time party...







: or screamfest... whichever you prefer...







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

new thread here.


----------

